# What is PR, EOI, 189,190, MLTSSL? What is the 1st thing I should do ?



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

I get a lot of questions regarding PR, EOI, Skills Assessment and I also had a lot of questions when I first started my PR Process. These are some of the things I learned. All are my personal opinions so if it is wrong or anything, do let me know.

*What is PR ?*

PR=Permanent Residency

*So, what is the 1st thing I should do ?*

Try find out which occupation closely matches your occupation and get an assessment from your relevant *Assessing Authority*. You can find it next to your occupation in the MLTSSL list.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...sessing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists

*What is MLTSSL, 189, 190, 489 or State Nomination ?*

*189 Visa: *https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/skilled-independent-189

*190 Visa:* https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/skilled-nominated-190

*489:* https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/skilled-regional-provisional-489

189 and 190 basically has the same points system with the only difference between 5 extra points from state. Same for 189 with 489 which awards 10 extra points.

*State Nomination:* 

*How do I apply one ?*

Read about the requirements of each state: https://www.australia.gov.au/information-and-services/immigration-and-visas/state-migration-sites

*NSW 190: What’s so special about it?*

Only NSW state doesn’t have any requirements like you need to apply to them asking for approval or such. They also don’t have any requirements like you studied in that particular state, or certain years of work experience. If you are fine for 189, you are fine for 190 most likely. Check to see if your occupation is in NSW list. They also sends the most invite among all the states. This information is for 2016-17 only. Skilled nominated migration (190) - Live & Work in New South Wales

*Where and when does new SOL is released ?*

The Department of Education and Training releases new SOL every year usually between mid May to early June. https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skill-occupation-list
*Points:*

*Do I have enough points ?*

You need 65 points for a 189 invite if not pro rata and 60 for 190, however that is always not enough to be invited to apply. Click on Points test section here : https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/departmental-forms/online-forms/points-calculator

*How long do I have to wait for an invite ?*

If your occupation is not pro rata, then you get invited in the next invitation round once you reach 60 points for 189 and submit EOI. Invitation round happens every 14 days on Wednesday at 12:00 am Sydney time. So, max number of days you need to wait to get invited is 14 days if your occupation is not pro rata.

*What is Pro Rata, Cut-off points, Cut-off date and Occupation Ceilings ?*

*Pro Rata* Pro rata would mean divided/proportion - say if 1200 seats are available for a particular ANZSCO code it is divided into 12 month 2 rounds per month hence under pro rata it would mean 120 applicants would get their ITA per month and 60 per round 

*Cut-off Points:* The minimum points you require to get invite. If there are too many people, then it goes higher. 

*Cut-off Date* is the date before which if one applied (DOE) would get the invite if they have the cut-off points.

*Occupation Ceilings * is the maximum number of occupation group that can be invited each year in 189 visa. Check in here : https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/occupation-ceilings
190 Visa is not under Occupation Ceilings. But NSW state usually sends a total of 4000 invites (for 2016-17). Other states has their own quota.

*PTE-A or IELTS ?*

Go for PTE-A if you are aiming for 79+ or 8+ IELTS Level. If you are aiming for 65+ or 7+ IELTS level, then there’s not much difference.

PTE is usually for those who are strong at Reading and Listening but can’t get the required mark in Speaking and Writing due to biased human marking in IELTS. If you are good at Speaking and Writing but not in Reading and Listening, then you may find PTE-A more difficult.


*This might help : https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1635.html#post12015801*


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

*EOI Expression of Interest*

*What is the 2nd thing I should do ?*

Submit an EOI.

*What is EOI ? Is EOI a visa application ?*

EOI = Expression of Interest. No EOI is not a visa application, it is like creating a hotmail or gmail account. Don't stress too much on it. EOI is valid for two years, after that you need to submit again.

*Can I apply for any visa while my EOI is submitted ? *

EOI is basically like you submitting a CV/Resume to a company so they can select you. DIBP does the same and select you based on your points score and hence it is not related to any visa or such. You are free to apply to any visa, immigrate to another country while your EOI is submitted.

*Can I select more than one Visa type in EOI ?*

Yes, you can select 189, 190, 489, etc in one EOI.

*Can I submit more than one EOI ?*

You are allowed to submit multiple EOI based on different occupation that's for sure. 
https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/lega/lega/form/immi-faqs/how-many-eois-can-i-submit



> *How many Expressions of Interest can I submit?
> *
> There is no limitation on how many Expressions of Interest you can submit in SkillSelect. However, you must be able to provide evidence on all the claims you have made to achieve your points score.


*Can I get assessed twice for two occupation and submit two different EOI ?*

Yes. If you have 3,4,5 or more occupation assessed, then submit one for each.

*If I am claiming 5 Spouse points, can my wife also submit her own EOI ?*

Yes, and if possible you should do it. This gives you twice the opportunity to get invite. You can submit one EOI taking 5 points from your spouse and your spouse can submit another EOI taking 5 points from you.

*What is Date of Effect (DOE) and Date of Submission ?*

DOE is when your points last changed. Date of Submission is when you updated your EOI but it didn't changed any points.

*Date of Effect (DOE) matters or Date of Submission matters ? Update EOI or no ?*

DOE matters when DIBP does invitation rounds, Date of Submission doesn't. So, when you update EOI without changing points, your Date of Submission will change but your DOE will remain same and hence will have no effect on your queue position in DIBP invitation round. So, if you move to a new country, login to your EOI and change your country of residence. Or if something else changes, you are required by DIBP to update your EOI asap. DIBP says :



> Will update their EOI details immediately as they become aware of a change in circumstances or if there is any change relating to information they have provided in this EOI


*Expression of Interest*

*How to start EOI*

SkillSelect

There, click Submit an EOI or Login to SkillSelect whichever applies to you.

If you select Passport as your preferred document type, then enter your Passport number as your identification document number. It is basically your security question in case you forget your password. 

*Can I enter all my details and submit EOI later ?*

Yes, it is a very good way of doing it as then once you get your Assessment Letter and/or PTE/IELTS results, you can just login and submit EOI, thus saving time and having DOE earlier. Every second counts. There were times when 2335 or 2211 only moved few minutes in an invitation rounds. *Don't click submit *till you have your Assessment Letter or PTE/IELTS results or everything you need to submit your EOI !!!

*Can I submit EOI before I get my Assessment Letter or PTE/IELTS results ?*

No. If you are thinking to submit EOI to have earlier DOE before getting your Assessment Letter or PTE/IELTS results, your visa might or most likely will be cancelled. Case Officer (CO), will check all details against the DOE and if he sees DOE earlier than date on Assessment Letter and/or date of PTE/IELTS results, then it will most likely be denied.

*Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application? *

You can only add your husband/wife/de facto partner, your child/step-child or your partner’s child/step-child only. You can no longer add your mom and dad. They will need a different separate visa now. Select yes, if they are immigrating with you in your PR visa. More about it here : Including family members in your application

*Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?*

Yes, if your spouse or de facto partner is joining with you in your PR visa.

*English Language*e: 

*Test Reference Number*.

*PTE-A: *It is your Registration ID which can also be seen written vertically on the right hand side of your picture in the Test Taker Score Report. Do not enter your Test Taker ID.
*IELTS:* It is your Test Report Form Number

*Date of Test:* It is the date you took the test not the date your test result or score was published.

*Education History: *

*Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above?*

Only enter your Diploma, Bachelor, Masters or above. No need for your high school certificate or result even though they are secondary. You need to enter your high school certificate when you lodge your visa in ImmiAccount.

*I can't enter Course name or Institution name as it only allows 40 characters.*

Shorten it, it is fine. But make sure you enter the whole name when lodging visa in ImmiAccount. You can use shortened version, like BEng ,Tech, Engg, Com, Uni, Sci, BEng, BSc, BCom etc. 
e.g. Bachelor of Science in Engineering in Aerospace and Space Technology can be written as BSc in Engg in Aerospace & Space Tech or Bachelor of Science in Engg in Aero & Space Tech or BSc in Engg in Aerospace and Space Technology or any version you like or feel relevant to your degree.

*Should I choose Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology ?*

If it feels relevant to your degree then yes. Almost all Engineering, IT, Accounting, Auditors, Actuaries, Mathematicians, and others fall into this category. 

*I don't know the exact day I started uni or finished.*

You can assume day if you don't know the exact dates. So, you can enter starting date of uni as 1st March 2012 if you know you started uni in March 2012. If you don't know your end date, then enter the day of your graduation or day on your transcript whichever makes more sense - as some people might receive their certificate 2-3 years later and it may show date 2-3 years later and hence use transcript date.

*Australian Study Requirement : Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?*

Enter if it applies to you. It's quite detailed so you need to read and find out. Usually if you haven't studied in Australia or graduated from an Australian university, then the answer is No.

*Credentialed Community Language*

Usually if you have done NAATI or some accredited college course that awards you 5 points. Find it out yourselves.

*Skills Assessment: *

*Nominated Occupation:* Enter the code or occupation number you received in your assessment letter and it will automatically find your nominated occupation.

*Only for Engineering Australia assessment: What is my Reference number/receipt number?*

It is your EA ID or Engineering Australia ID. Don't enter your Application ID or MSA ID.

*Employment:*

*Provide details of the client's employment history for the last 10 years.*

Enter all employment you have done in the last 10 years as you would enter in your Form 80. This will help keep consistency across applications. That's what I do, some may tell you otherwise. Again assume dates if you don't know the exact dates.

Start date can start at 1st of every month and end date can usually be 28/30/31 of every month.

*I got Work Experience Assessed but my Assessing Authority only considered certain years.*

Split the employment in 2 parts. So, for example, if you worked from March 2010 to Oct 2016 and your Assessing Authority considered March 2012 to Oct 2016 relevant, then you do this.

_March 2010 - Feb 2012: Related Employment: *NO*
March 2012 - Oct 2016: Related Employment: *YES*_

*I got assessed but I am still in my current assessed job. What should be the end date ?*

Leave the Date to or End Date blank. EOI will automatically keep on calculating your work exp and if you reach a certain year, it will automatically award you points and you won't have to do anything.

*Professional Year : Has the client completed a gazetted professional year in Australia in the last 48 months*?

It only applies to you if you have done a Professional Year course in Australia in either 485 or 476 visa after graduation. *It is not work experience.*

*Is my Degree related to my occupation or at a recognised standard and can I be awarded points for it ?*

Usually it is written on your Assessment Letter. It should show if your AQF Level is either *Bachelor Degree *: 15 points or* Diploma *: 10 points.

*EOI automatically changed my points. Does my DOE changes ?*

Yes. EOI can change points if it finds you have reached a certain age, or your work experience has reached a certain years. You can both gain or lose points.

*The age is given as 
25–32 years : 30 points
33–39 years: 25 points
So, when do I lose points ? When I am 32 or 33 ?*

You have 30 points till you are 32 years and 364 days. Once you are 32 years and 365 days or 33 years, you lose 5 points.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

*Getting Invited*

*Now ? Wait to get invited:*

*What happens to my SkillSelect account when I get an invite ?*

It freezes and shows you an option to lodge visa through ImmiAccount. During that time you can't receive any more invite. The invite expires in 60 days. If you allow two of your invite to expire, your EOI is cancelled. 

*What happens when NSW state sends me an invite ?* 

I don’t know about other state, but usually NSW sends you an email asking if you would like to accept their 190 nomination. You have 14 days to accept it. You need to pay AUD 300 and upload some relevant documents and then they will send SkillSelect that they want to nominate you. Then your SkillSelect gets frozen with 190 invite. Beware, that link only works a certain number of times so try upload or complete your applications at one go.

*What happens if I don't respond to their email and don't apply for 190 invitation ?*

Then NSW will not invite you for that EOI again.

*What happens if I am eligible for 189 invite but I applied asking for 190 already ? *

Well then if you receive 189 before NSW approves your 190, you get 189 invite. You will lose your AUD 300 and don't get 190.

*I am expecting invite soon. Should I get my PCC and/or do Medical before invite or after ?*

PCC and Medical is usually valid for a year. I don’t think you will need 1 year to get your grant and I hope you don’t. Some people says it’s better to do it later as it affects your IED – Initial Entry Date. But I like having all my documents ready before I receive invite so I can lodge my PR application the day I receive invite. This is called Complete Application:

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications



> *Achieving a faster visa decision*
> 
> Most 'complete' applications are finalised within three months of lodgement. Incomplete applications are less likely to be finalised within three months of lodgement because additional documentation might be required before the application can be finalised.
> 
> A 'complete application' has health examinations undertaken and all required documentation uploaded to ImmiAccount before the application is allocated for assessment.


*Here’s how it works.*

If CO finds everything when he/she opens your application, he/she does some verification and give you a grant.
If he/she doesn’t, then he/she asks you to upload a new document or do Medical which can cause you to delay your application as much as 3 months to may be more every time CO asks something. Your target will be to avoid CO contact if you can by submitting Complete Application.

People with Complete Application has received their grant as early as in 12 days after lodging visa, also known as *Direct Grant*. Your PR grant time may depend on various factors besides Complete Application, such as high risk countries, wife and kids processing, work verification and so on.

*When should I do Medical ? How to do it ?*

Some people do it before invite, some after invite. I advise you to do it on the day you get invite. So, get Referral Letter with HAP ID ready before your invite by doing My Health Declarations. Then schedule your Medical the day you get invite and lodge your Visa that day. Here’s how:

For Medical, start a new application in ImmiAccount https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login called : My Health Declarations. There answer a bunch of questions regarding your health and then in the end select full medical and get/generate the Referral Letter from there. The Referral Letter will also contain your HAP ID, which you can then use when you lodge your PR Visa and can mention you have already done your medical by entering the HAP ID.

A PR medical usually have: 

501 Medical Examination
502 Chest X-ray Examination
707 HIV test

The medical is valid for one year.

And yes take the referral letter and do your medical in your nearest eMedical Centre. https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Pane/Pane-1 

Choose the one that has eMedical logo/sign.

They will upload all your medical online once it's done. You won’t have to worry about anything after that.

*What is PCC ?*

PCC = Police Clearance Certificate. Please read: Character and police certificate requirements

*What about PCC ?*

PCC is valid for a year, so try collect them before you expect an invite so you have them just before your invitation date. FBI PCC takes 3.5-4 months, so apply early for that.
Our offices

*Do I need PCC for my kids ?*

PCC for under 16 is not required.

*Any form I should fill to be prepared ? *

Yes, *Form 80* https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf and *Form 1221* https://www.border.gov.au/FormsAndDocuments/Documents/1221.pdf.

*I am ready to lodge, so now what ?*

Well go to this thread, it has a lot of info to help you from here on : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html

*Ok, can I do all this on my own or do I need to go to an agent ?*

Well it depends on you, how much you are interested in your PR. I believe you should be able to do it all by yourself. I mean you have the education and skills to apply, so I see no reason why you won't be able to do it by yourself since so many people here does it. This forum will help you if you have problems. 

It may be a great start to your PR journey by yourself doing everything. I mean once you go to Aus, you will need to know how to apply TFN, Medicare, ABN, etc or apply for a job. Do you need an agent for all those things too ?

*Any advice ?*

Well try read and research as much as you can, this way you won't have to ask silly questions which are already there in expatforum. Use the search option or google it !

Good luck !!!


----------



## biggy85 (Feb 8, 2017)

Great work zaback. You are a hero here! Cheers

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## charansingh.sai (Mar 1, 2017)

This is so useful for newbies. Zaback, I appreciate your efforts.


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

this is so useful...thanks zabak for taking out time to pen this important information.

I have a doubt though, i have different eoi's submitted for 189 and 190, and recently i applied for NSW 190 which is yet to be approved. 

If i get a 189 invite, will my NSW 190 be automatically cancelled or i can choose among both.


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

I think after this post, many threads will decrease. By the way appreciate your knowledge sharing and efforts.


----------



## charansingh.sai (Mar 1, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> *What is the 2nd thing I should do ?*
> 
> Submit an EOI.
> 
> ...


I have two questions. 

1. For the non related work experience (not considered by ACS) that we enclose in our EOI, Do we need to submit all the relevant documents like payslips, experience letter and bank statements? Will there be any background verification done for the non relevant experience as well? 

2. I lived in France for 2 years for completing my Maters. Do I need get PCC from France as well? I had some issues with my bank while I was returning. I didn't complete the process of closure of my bank account and I guess I have been penalized with some fine that I need to clear. Will this effect my PCC?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

biggy85 said:


> Great work zaback. You are a hero here! Cheers
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk





charansingh.sai said:


> This is so useful for newbies. Zaback, I appreciate your efforts.





kinnu369 said:


> I think after this post, many threads will decrease. By the way appreciate your knowledge sharing and efforts.


Ha ha thanks, lol !



desiaussie said:


> this is so useful...thanks zabak for taking out time to pen this important information.
> 
> I have a doubt though, i have different eoi's submitted for 189 and 190, and recently i applied for NSW 190 which is yet to be approved.
> 
> If i get a 189 invite, will my NSW 190 be automatically cancelled or i can choose among both.


No. One EOI is not affected by another. It's like two people submitted two different application.



charansingh.sai said:


> I have two questions.
> 
> 1. For the non related work experience (not considered by ACS) that we enclose in our EOI, Do we need to submit all the relevant documents like payslips, experience letter and bank statements? Will there be any background verification done for the non relevant experience as well?


Not claiming points, no need to submit as far as I know. But better ask others and confirm.



> 2. I lived in France for 2 years for completing my Maters. Do I need get PCC from France as well? I had some issues with my bank while I was returning. I didn't complete the process of closure of my bank account and I guess I have been penalized with some fine that I need to clear. Will this effect my PCC?


Yes. 



> *When is a police certificate required?*
> 
> If you are over the age of 16 and have lived in any of the countries listed on this page for a total of one year or more in the last 10 years, you might be asked to get a police certificate from that country.


Character and police certificate requirements


----------



## gaddam1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Zaback,

You are excellent and great thanks for your efforts here.

Could you please answer by below query.

I have lodged my EOI-189 with 60 points on March 17th 2017. I have also selected option 190 for state SA.

My age is going to turn in to 33 by April 2nd 2017. Hence, my EOI will be updated automatically and points reduced to 55.

Is there any changes to keep my hopes on my 189 Invitation before and after APRIL 2nd 2017?

Is there anyway to track the queue details?

Much thankful for your inputs in advance!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

gaddam1 said:


> Zaback,
> 
> You are excellent and great thanks for your efforts here.
> 
> ...


DIBP doesn't release info regarding queue details. What's your occupation code ?


----------



## gaddam1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi Zaback,

Many thanks for your prompt response.

My job code is 263111, computer network & system engineer.

FYI, I have tried PTE 3 attempts and could not score >=65 in each module. Hence, Submitted my EOI with PTE score "0" and competent. Will this effect any? or do i need to be proficent mandatory to get 189/190 VISA??

Please advice!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

gaddam1 said:


> Hi Zaback,
> 
> Many thanks for your prompt response.
> 
> ...


2631 is finished for this year. There is no invitation round anymore so even if you have the points, you wouldn't get invited on March 29.

What's your PTE score ? Try work on it. You have 3.5 months before new year starts. You will get it and get to 65 points and get a invite.


----------



## gaddam1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Thanks Zaback,

My PTE is at competent level. i.e S/R/W/L---60/55/64/68. 

Where do i track that 2631 is finished for this year and any idea, when was the last invitation sent?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

gaddam1 said:


> Thanks Zaback,
> 
> My PTE is at competent level. i.e S/R/W/L---60/55/64/68.
> 
> ...


Well 2631 gets 50 invitation/round. Only 44 left after 1 March, so most likely all finished on 15 March.

Use this to do your research:

Internet Archive Wayback Machine

PTE is your only way now other than state nom, which I have no idea.


----------



## charansingh.sai (Mar 1, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> Character and police certificate requirements


Is your answer *Yes * for both the questions? If yes I am worried now  If I can sort it out with my Bank then I will not have any issues with obtaining PCC right? I can pay whatever the fine is.


----------



## charansingh.sai (Mar 1, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> Character and police certificate requirements


Is your answer *Yes * for both the questions? If yes I am worried now  If I can sort it out with my Bank then I will not have any issues with obtaining PCC right? I can pay whatever the fine is.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

charansingh.sai said:


> Is your answer *Yes * for both the questions? If yes I am worried now  If I can sort it out with my Bank then I will not have any issues with obtaining PCC right? I can pay whatever the fine is.


Please read again.

Definitely yes for next one. I am not sure but I read on this forum PCC doesn't care if you have financial issues, as long as no criminal issues.


----------



## gaddam1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Thanks Zaback,

Sorry, I could not use the link.

Could you please guide me how do i use that?

Thanks again!


----------



## charansingh.sai (Mar 1, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Please read again.
> 
> Definitely yes for next one. I am not sure but I read on this forum PCC doesn't care if you have financial issues, as long as no criminal issues.


What i meant was, your answer is also Yes for my question "Having such financial issues with bank will negatively affect my PCC outcome? I thought you said Yes for it so got worried. Anyways I will confirm with some friends in Paris. 

Thanks.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

gaddam1 said:


> Thanks Zaback,
> 
> Sorry, I could not use the link.
> 
> ...


Use a desktop computer and chrome. Do your research or google pro rata excel sheet.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

charansingh.sai said:


> What i meant was, your answer is also Yes for my question "Having such financial issues with bank will negatively affect my PCC outcome? I thought you said Yes for it so got worried. Anyways I will confirm with some friends in Paris.
> 
> Thanks.


Oh ok. Just yes for you need PCC.


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

hello, I got 7 from each band in IELTS General. 
do you think If I take PTE I can make higher mark for 10 points ?
Im sure I cannot make 8 for each band in IELTS.
my Reading and Listening are strong and I can get 8.0 but not for speaking and writing.
any feedback welcome.
by the way I have no PTE experience.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

bulop said:


> hello, I got 7 from each band in IELTS General.
> do you think If I take PTE I can make higher mark for 10 points ?
> Im sure I cannot make 8 for each band in IELTS.
> my Reading and Listening are strong and I can get 8.0 but not for speaking and writing.
> ...


Definitely yes. You will be surprised how much more you will get in PTE-A. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1636.html#post12015801


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

Good on you Zaback, excellent content!! Moderator should start placing thread like this as sticky.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

chamomilesix said:


> Good on you Zaback, excellent content!! Moderator should start placing thread like this as sticky.


Thanks mate !


----------



## apj84 (Feb 16, 2017)

Very Neatly Written ... Thanks a lot bro..


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

arunprasathj said:


> Very Neatly Written ... Thanks a lot bro..


Thanks !


----------



## srikanthreddy (Nov 5, 2016)

Very good info...so nicely written. Bookmarked it. Admin, pls stick this post.


----------



## apj84 (Feb 16, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Thanks !


Bro,

I have one doubt.

My actual experience starts from July 2007. 
In ACS I got the "Skill Level Requirement Met Date" as "AFTER July 2009".

Now, while applying EOI, should I mention
a) July 2007 as my experience start date OR
b) July 2009 as my experience start date OR
c) August 2009 as my experience start date


Thanks in advance.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

arunprasathj said:


> Bro,
> 
> I have one doubt.
> 
> ...


Please read the thread again.



> *I got Work Experience Assessed but my Assessing Authority only considered certain years.*
> 
> Split the employment in 2 parts. So, for example, if you worked from March 2010 to Oct 2016 and your Assessing Authority considered March 2012 to Oct 2016 relevant, then you do this.
> 
> ...


To be on the safe side, I will choose Aug 2009 which is after July 2009. Others can advice you better. Ask others.


----------



## delhi_au_sj (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi Guys - I am applying for visa 189 to Australia. I am getting 60 points on my own. 

Code : 261313 - Software Engineer

ACS has reduced 4 years of experience from my total of 8 years IT experience. But the skill is positive with 5 points.
PTE Score is 76 with 10 points.
Age with 30 points.
Education is 15 points

I am moving to Australia next month on 457 visa, have couple of questions. Can somebody help me on this ?

1. Should I apply for partner points (5), My partner also belong to the same field and has a total of 5 years of experience, she is not working from last 3 years.
2. How much score can she get in the ACS for above conditions ?
3. Will she need to appear for PTE test ?
4. Should i apply PR or EOI next year once i am in australia to get the extra 5 points on work ? 
5. Should i file EOI with 60 points now and wait till next year and if does not get an invite, then can apply from fresh with added points.

Awaiting for a quick response. Thanks.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

delhi_au_sj said:


> Hi Guys - I am applying for visa 189 to Australia. I am getting 60 points on my own.
> 
> Code : 261313 - Software Engineer
> 
> ...


1. Yes and this too



> *If I am claiming 5 Spouse points, can my wife also submit her own EOI ?*
> 
> Yes, and if possible you should do it. This gives you twice the opportunity to get invite. You can submit one EOI taking 5 points from your spouse and your spouse can submit another EOI taking 5 points from you.


2. Ask on the ACS board.

3. Yes, How can I prove I have competent English?

4. You question is slightly confusing, but with 5 spouse points, you will get the invite before you work for 1 year in Aus hopefully. How long you are left in your current job ?

5. Read the thread again. You can update EOI, there is no fresh or anything.


----------



## delhi_au_sj (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi Zaback - Thanks for your quick reply. 

I have submitted my EOI with 60 Points. Do we get an email confirmation from Skills Select, though the status shows Submitted.
2. I will be travelling to Australia next month to start my job on 457 visa.

Can you please let me know , if i have done the right thing or i should have waited till next year to get extra 5 points for australia work. I am not claiming partner points. It is too cumbersome for my partner.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

delhi_au_sj said:


> Hi Zaback - Thanks for your quick reply.
> 
> I have submitted my EOI with 60 Points. Do we get an email confirmation from Skills Select, though the status shows Submitted.
> 2. I will be travelling to Australia next month to start my job on 457 visa.
> ...


You usually don't get any email.
How long were you left in your current job ? 

You won't get invited without 65 points, so you need 5 points. Now whether you get it next year April/May 2018 (1 year in your job) or not - sometimes DIBP and assessing authority refuses to accept work experience if new job and they may only consider starting from 2nd or 3rd year.

Getting 6+ is not that hard. So, either she gets her ACS assessment done and gets 6+, or you either get 8+ or 79+ in all. Else you won't get any invite before July 2018 at least and may be July 2019. And in July 2019 it may not be in SOL and even if it is it is too far too predict anything and the cut-off point could go 70 too. So, you decide. In any case, please read the thread, I don't think you understood much. Cos I already mentioned cut-off, pro rata and so on there.


----------



## keyur11 (Mar 22, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Ha ha thanks, lol !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello, thank you for creating such an excellent guide. I do have a question if you can answer:

Do I need to show work experience compulsorily or will my diploma itself pass the skill assessment?

Plus, if you can read my thread and give some advice, it would be nice of you.

Appreciate,
Keyur.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

keyur11 said:


> Hello, thank you for creating such an excellent guide. I do have a question if you can answer:
> 
> Do I need to show work experience compulsorily or will my diploma itself pass the skill assessment?
> 
> ...


You need enough points to get invited, work exp is not mandatory. If you need points from work experience to make up your required points, then you need to prove your work exp. 

*In simple, no, work exp is not mandatory. *


----------



## keyur11 (Mar 22, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> You need enough points to get invited, work exp is not mandatory. If you need points from work experience to make up your required points, then you need to prove your work exp.
> 
> *In simple, no, work exp is not mandatory. *


Thank you so much. You solved most of my questions. Can you pls also tell me out of 190 & 489 which one will be easier?


----------



## sanlal (Aug 23, 2016)

*Queries on EOI*

Hi,

I have a positive skills assessment done from VetAssess for job code: 225113 - Marketing Specialist. This occupation is available in Northern Territory and before proceeding with my Expression of Interest application, I have few queries and would appreciate if anyone can please address it:

1. Can I select Any State for nomination? 

2. After submitting state nomination under Skill Select for Any State, can I send across a separate application to Northern Territory to consider my nomination?

3. After submission, will I get a mail directly from a State nominating me? 

Please advice as I'm confused if I should select Any state or Northern Territory which is currently open for my occupation.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sanlal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a positive skills assessment done from VetAssess for job code: 225113 - Marketing Specialist. This occupation is available in Northern Territory and before proceeding with my Expression of Interest application, I have few queries and would appreciate if anyone can please address it:
> 
> ...


1. Yes

2. Yes. You can send to all the state you can apply.

3. Yes I think and also EOI will show something like Apply for 190 PR Visa option when approved.


----------



## Peppe91o (Mar 25, 2017)

Hello to everyone.
Please someone could tell me if with 55+5 points could I get invited by NSW?
My occupation is 233111 chemical engineer.
Thank you!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Peppe91o said:


> Hello to everyone.
> Please someone could tell me if with 55+5 points could I get invited by NSW?
> My occupation is 233111 chemical engineer.
> Thank you!


No one knows if state will invite or not. You can always submit and wait to see. 233111 has less completion so you have good chance than a lot of other pro rata occupations.


----------



## mrsella (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi thank you for such detailed information you have provided on this thread! 

I want to double check the "Do I have enough point?" I understand for visa 189 it's 60 pts, then it says that you need 55 points for visa 190. On the Australian immigration website under visa 190 it says you need 60 points. 

Can you elaborate on the 55pts?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mrsella said:


> Hi thank you for such detailed information you have provided on this thread!
> 
> I want to double check the "Do I have enough point?" I understand for visa 189 it's 60 pts, then it says that you need 55 points for visa 190. On the Australian immigration website under visa 190 it says you need 60 points.
> 
> Can you elaborate on the 55pts?


Thanks. 

You need 55 based on 189 EOI points + 5 points you get from state. So, I only mentioned 55 points that you need to get as state gives you 5.


----------



## mrsella (Mar 29, 2017)

Another question for you, if I do not reach the 60 points, will be EOI let me submit the application anyways?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mrsella said:


> Another question for you, if I do not reach the 60 points, will be EOI let me submit the application anyways?


Yes I think - you can try or can always save the draft. But no invite till you have at least 60 and maybe more if pro rata. Try submit as you can always update with more points.


----------



## mrsella (Mar 29, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Yes I think - you can try or can always save the draft. But no invite till you have at least 60 and maybe more if pro rata. Try submit as you can always update with more points.


I know before it would say that I didn't reach enough points. But now it lets me submit with 55pts. My profession is in high demand now. I guess I'll wait and see if they do. Until then I will attempt PTE and update as I pass.


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

mrsella said:


> I know before it would say that I didn't reach enough points. But now it lets me submit with 55pts. My profession is in high demand now. I guess I'll wait and see if they do. Until then I will attempt PTE and update as I pass.


Did you select 190? It might allows you to submit if you pick that option.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsella (Mar 29, 2017)

Jakin said:


> Did you select 190? It might allows you to submit if you pick that option.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I selected 189 and 190. It let me apply under 189 and 190. That's why I'm a little confused.


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

mrsella said:


> I selected 189 and 190. It let me apply under 189 and 190. That's why I'm a little confused.


190 fetched you 5 more additional points that allows your EOI to submit under 190. You are not yet considered for 189 as minimum point required for this is 60. But ya, you can wish to update your EOI anytime you want and only then your 189 will be taken into action.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mrsella said:


> I know before it would say that I didn't reach enough points. But now it lets me submit with 55pts. My profession is in high demand now. I guess I'll wait and see if they do. Until then I will attempt PTE and update as I pass.


Yes, if you have 55 without state points, so selecting 190 usually gives you 5 and hence 60 overall as Jakin said.


----------



## mrsella (Mar 29, 2017)

Jakin said:


> 190 fetched you 5 more additional points that allows your EOI to submit under 190. You are not yet considered for 189 as minimum point required for this is 60. But ya, you can wish to update your EOI anytime you want and only then your 189 will be taken into action.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


But with the 5 points I only have 55 pts total, not enough for 190 and only 50 pts for 189. When I tried before, it would block it right of way. Now, it let me through on both ends. I find that odd, that's why I had to ask you, if you've seen this before.


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

mrsella said:


> But with the 5 points I only have 55 pts total, not enough for 190 and only 50 pts for 189. When I tried before, it would block it right of way. Now, it let me through on both ends. I find that odd, that's why I had to ask you, if you've seen this before.


Can you show us your point breakdown. In any case, you are not likely receiving the invitatiom with 50, and ss 55 points. May be you can submit your EOI but it might not come into affect until you have 60 points.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsella (Mar 29, 2017)

Jakin said:


> Can you show us your point breakdown. In any case, you are not likely receiving the invitatiom with 50, and ss 55 points. May be you can submit your EOI but it might not come into affect until you have 60 points.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Age: 25
Education: 10
Experience: 15
Sponsor: 5

In any case, I'm taking PTE next week, and plan to update if it's positive. But in case it is not, it's interesting to see what comes out of this. Maybe they changed the rules for my profession?!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jakin (Jan 15, 2017)

mrsella said:


> Age: 25
> Education: 10
> Experience: 15
> Sponsor: 5
> ...


As i said earlier, you may be able to submit EOI but that will come in affect when your score is 60. The requirements for all the professions are same and I never heard anything exceptional for any profession. Good luck to your PTE ! Let us know your score.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mrsella said:


> Age: 25
> Education: 10
> Experience: 15
> Sponsor: 5
> ...


What's your occupation code ?


----------



## mrsella (Mar 29, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> What's your occupation code ?


322312 Pressure Welder


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mrsella said:


> 322312 Pressure Welder


Cool. Try get PTE result before 12 April, update EOI with 60 points, get invite on 12 April invitation round and lodge on the same day and get PR may be in 15 days or so - Canada gets it earlier since ETA Travel countries.. So, you may be a PR before the end of next month. For now try do a *Complete Application* and get PCC and everything so you have them by 12 April. Do Medical before you lodge. Unless you have family or partner/wife/husband, it will be quick.

My 3rd post on 1st page will help you.


----------



## mrsella (Mar 29, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Cool. Try get PTE result before 12 April, update EOI with 60 points, get invite on 12 April invitation round and lodge on the same day and get PR may be in 15 days or so - Canada gets it earlier since ETA Travel countries.. So, you may be a PR before the end of next month. For now try do a *Complete Application* and get PCC and everything so you have them by 12 April. Do Medical before you lodge. Unless you have family or partner/wife/husband, it will be quick.
> 
> My 3rd post on 1st page will help you.


I followed your advice, and decided to start a complete application just to be ready. I created the immi account, and tried to start a new application. But even before I go get far, under the "skilled migration tab" it only gave me these options:

Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Permanent) (888) 
Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Renewal) (188) 
Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Subsequent Entrant) (188) 
Employer Nomination for a Permanent Appointment (186,187) 
General Skilled Migration Visa (476, 887) 
Permanent Employer Sponsored or Nominated Visa (186,187) 
Provisional Skilled Regional Visa (Renewal) (489) 
Provisional Skilled Regional Visa (Subsequent Entrant) (489)

Nothing about 189 or 190. Under the "general skilled migration" it gives me temporary graduate options and skilled regional visa.

What's going on here?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mrsella said:


> I followed your advice, and decided to start a complete application just to be ready. I created the immi account, and tried to start a new application. But even before I go get far, under the "skilled migration tab" it only gave me these options:
> 
> Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Permanent) (888)
> Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Renewal) (188)
> ...


Well when I meant Complete Application, I meant completing the application as per DIBP before the Case Officer opens your file. You can't apply for 189 in ImmiAccount till you are invited. 

Only thing you can do now is* My Health Decalaration* in your ImmiAccount before you are invited and you should do it.

As DIBP says :



> *Achieving a faster visa decision*
> 
> Most 'complete' applications are finalised within three months of lodgement. Incomplete applications are less likely to be finalised within three months of lodgement because additional documentation might be required before the application can be finalised.
> 
> A '*complete application*' has *health examinations undertaken* and all required documentation uploaded to ImmiAccount before the application is allocated for assessment.


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

Hello all,

Hope you are doing well.

I am new to expat forum.

I submitted my ACS on 30th March, awaiting results.

I have 30 points for age, 15 for education, 20 in PTE, 5 for exp (I complete 7 years of experience in June 2017, therefore considering 5 points for now).
Thus total 70.

I am applying for 189 for ICT BA role. I am aware BA role is pro rata and has very less quota left for this year. 

I am not keen on applying for 190. So logically should I wait for July 2017 rounds ? I dont think my ACS results will come before 12th April. 

Please advise what options I have and thanks for reading this far.

Regards, 
Rahul


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rahagarw said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Hope you are doing well.
> 
> ...


If you are not keen, then don't apply for 190 and waste an invite. Give someone else a chance. Whether your occupation will be in SOL next July, that no one knows so asking that question is futile. It's up to you to decide what you want and what you will do.


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

Thanks for your response.

Yeah I understand and inadvertently wouldn't want to waste an invite thus I am here clarifying my doubts.

Reading through your other posts I learnt I can apply for both 189 and 190 in my EOI.
I am confident I will get through 190 261111 ICT BA on 26th April round as I would have 75 score (70+5 for state). Going by trend, the cutoff so far has been 65 or max 70 for ICT BA.

189 may happen only in July 2017, but the condition is the role should exist in the new list. Another worry is 190 invite if issued in April will expire by July.
BA is currently on both CSOL and SOL thus not sure if it will be removed from both in July.

I am dubious about 190 because of the 2 years locking period and nothing else.
Phew..tricky situation.


----------



## Mirna (Mar 20, 2017)

Hello, I need to ask you some questions 
I applied for engineering technologist at 28 feb 2017 , visa 189 , 65 points 
Based on what I understood from the posts here, I should not expect to be invited before July. Is that true ? 
What if I applied for state sponsorship now would it differ?


Is it true that engineering technologist may not be included in the sol list 2017/2018?

Sorry for my long msg , hope you help me


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rahagarw said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> Yeah I understand and inadvertently wouldn't want to waste an invite thus I am here clarifying my doubts.
> 
> ...


2611 is finished for this year so there will be no 26 April round. 

190 NSW invite can happen anytime and also not happen at all, so you don;t know if you will get it, but 75 points surely give you a chance. You can try other state and see if they will accept 190.

Whether your occupation will be in SOL next July, that no one knows so asking that question is futile.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Mirna said:


> Hello, I need to ask you some questions
> I applied for engineering technologist at 28 feb 2017 , visa 189 , 65 points
> Based on what I understood from the posts here, I should not expect to be invited before July. Is that true ?
> What if I applied for state sponsorship now would it differ?
> ...



Yes, 233914 is finished for 189. You can try 190. Read about what differ or not in 1st page and you can go to the link of each state and find out.

Whether your occupation will be in SOL next July, that no one knows so asking that question is futile unless the immigration minister of Australia is your friend. Then call him and find out !


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> 2611 is finished for this year so there will be no 26 April round.
> 
> 190 NSW invite can happen anytime and also not happen at all, so you don;t know if you will get it, but 75 points surely give you a chance. You can try other state and see if they will accept 190.
> 
> Whether your occupation will be in SOL next July, that no one knows so asking that question is futile.


How do you know 2611 is finished ? Until 29th March 2017 there were 42 left and the cut off was 65 points.

Since 29th March, results haven't been published ? I appreciate 42 could had been given out on 29th March but just waiting for confirmation. In the past they have also given out 21 in each round. Therefore I have little hopes for 12th April round. Yeah 26th chances are almost nil.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rahagarw said:


> How do you know 2611 is finished ? Until 29th March 2017 there were 42 left and the cut off was 65 points.
> 
> Since 29th March, results haven't been published ? I appreciate 42 could had been given out on 29th March but just waiting for confirmation. In the past they have also given out 21 in each round. Therefore I have little hopes for 12th April round. Yeah 26th chances are almost nil.


They did a double invite the last two round, so based on that trend. Even a single round would be 60. No one knows about anything just like you asked me if 2611 will be in SOL next year, so its not how I know but based on general trend.

If I would have known, then you would have known too, hence you wouldn't have to ask me rather just look it up in SkillSelect website.


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> They did a double invite the last two round, so based on that trend. Even a single round would be 60. No one knows about anything just like you asked me if 2611 will be in SOL next year, so its not how I know but based on general trend.
> 
> If I would have known, then you would have known too, hence you wouldn't have to ask me rather just look it up in SkillSelect website.


Thanks mate.. guess I will wait until ACS results are out and then file EOI for both 189 and 190 (NSW).

If not 189, i hope with 75 points 190 would be straightforward. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rahagarw said:


> Thanks mate.. guess I will wait until ACS results are out and then file EOI for both 189 and 190 (NSW).
> 
> If not 189, i hope with 75 points 190 would be straightforward.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


If you haven't lodged EOI, that's another mistake. They may invite your occupation even for low points and since you didn't lodged EOI, you will miss out or have newer DOE. You can read page 1.


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> If you haven't lodged EOI, that's another mistake. They may invite your occupation even for low points and since you didn't lodged EOI, you will miss out or have newer DOE. You can read page 1.


Can I lodge my EOI without ACS results ?? I know I will have 5 points but waiting for ACS to confirm... As far as I am aware I cant lodge EOI without ACS points... 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rahagarw said:


> Can I lodge my EOI without ACS results ?? I know I will have 5 points but waiting for ACS to confirm... As far as I am aware I cant lodge EOI without ACS points...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Ok then you need to wait. I thought waiting for ACS occupation ceiling result of SkillSelect.


----------



## Christian. (May 22, 2014)

DIBP contacts your current employer for job verification?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Christian. said:


> DIBP contacts your current employer for job verification?


Better ask on the visa lodge board or here : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html


----------



## Christian. (May 22, 2014)

zaback21 said:


> Better ask on the visa lodge board or here : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html


Thanks, I will go take a look.


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

i was booking myself medical test, faced some issues, experts please help:-
a) I could not find HAP ID anywhere in the PDF file that was generated.
b) It was asking for the previous passport that had australian visa, i have a cancelled passport which has a expiry date of 2018, as it was a 20 year passport. I got it cancelled in 2014 and applied for a new one as many countries were not accepting a 20 year old passport.
c) Where is visa number on the visa label. Mine is 560 student visa issued back in 1998.
d) In my previous passport, my full name was listed in given name whereas in my new passport it is listed rightly, will that be an concern


----------



## JayJJ (Apr 5, 2017)

Well detailed, much appreciated.


----------



## allforoz (Mar 28, 2017)

Hi Zaback u have taken so much effort to provide all the info...much appreciated...i hv a question...for spouse points what experience level are dey looking for n in the past how many years


----------



## allforoz (Mar 28, 2017)

Hi rahagarw can *u* *pls* share how *r* *u* *getn* info on cut offs *n* invites
*
Don't use text-speak** - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

allforoz said:


> Hi Zaback u have taken so much effort to provide all the info...much appreciated...i hv a question...for spouse points what experience level are dey looking for n in the past how many years


Thanks. 

Spouse exp points is not required but spouse occupational assessment is. Some assessing authority wants exp as part of occupational assessment like ACS. Whereas some like Engineers Australia doesn't need any exp but just a degree is enough. So, all your spouse need is him/her occupation assessed + Competent English and other stuff.


----------



## allforoz (Mar 28, 2017)

Hi Zaback21....thankful for your response....i was a Flight Attendant for 9 years from 2004 to 2013...my husband being main applicant 223111, v have submitted our EOI this month....i would like to *kw* if in *ur* opinion i would be eligible to claim for the 5 spouse points...*cz* my work experience is not very recent...*lil* confused ...*cud* *u* *pls* elaborate

*Don't use text-speak-* *see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

allforoz said:


> Hi Zaback21....thankful for your response....i was a Flight Attendant for 9 years from 2004 to 2013...my husband being main applicant 223111, v have submitted our EOI this month....i would like to *kw* if in *ur* opinion i would be eligible to claim for the 5 spouse points...*cz* my work experience is not very recent...*lil* confused ...*cud* *u* *pls* elaborate
> 
> *Don't use text-speak-* *see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


I don't know what occupation you are seeking assessment from. Find here: Skilled Occupations List (SOL)

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...ng-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/CSOL


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi there

Just a quick question 

After I complete the submission of my EOI in skill select can I take a printout of my my filled application to verify at leisure if I have made any typing errors ?

Cheers


----------



## mrsella (Mar 29, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Hi there
> 
> Just a quick question
> 
> ...


Yes you can, you can open your full EOI in PDF and print it.


----------



## allforoz (Mar 28, 2017)

Hi zaback21...my occupation is dat of a Flight Attendant...same as Air Hostess...I have a BCom Degree and A diploma in Hotel and Airline Management...but no specific course for Air Hostess...i m guessing its no point proceeding with qualifications assessment...any thoughts from your experiences please advise


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

allforoz said:


> Hi zaback21...my occupation is dat of a Flight Attendant...same as Air Hostess...I have a BCom Degree and A diploma in Hotel and Airline Management...but no specific course for Air Hostess...i m guessing its no point proceeding with qualifications assessment...any thoughts from your experiences please advise


There is *Flight Attendant 451711 by VETASSESS* in CSOL. So, you can apply to state. Find out which state accepts this and what's the requirements. Here's the link.

https://skillselect.govspace.gov.au/2013/04/26/i-am-seeking-state-or-territory-government-nomination

There are also: 

*Travel Attendants nec	451799	VETASSESS
Air Transport Professionals nec	231199	VETASSESS
Hotel or Motel Manager	141311	VETASSESS*

So, if you look carefully in the SOL and CSOL list, you will find something close to your profession.

Good luck !


----------



## dreamdream (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi guys, could you pls advise is that correct that in EOI pdf there is no information which I filled for my passport details? 
I printed my EOI pdf to check for any misprints and now worry that it's impossible to check passport info


----------



## raawwr (Apr 20, 2017)

Is getting a positive assessment done by the relevant assessment authority the first stage, then with the assessment result, lodge EOI via SkillSelect? Is there a validity period for the assessment result, and at which stage should i submit the ielts result?

anyone can help? thanks!


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

raawwr said:


> Is getting a positive assessment done by the relevant assessment authority the first stage, then with the assessment result, lodge EOI via SkillSelect? Is there a validity period for the assessment result, and at which stage should i submit the ielts result?
> 
> anyone can help? thanks!


In my case it was ACS so replying accordingly.

Yes first stage.
2 years validity.

IELTS / PTE isnt required for ACS.
The English score will be required for EOI submission where in all scores are added up for a total score 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi,

Victoria and other states do not have 2613 occupation code open right now. Can one still submit an EOI for 190 with one of these states?

Thanks!


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> *Now ? Wait to get invited:*
> 
> *I am expecting invite soon. Should I get my PCC and/or do Medical before invite or after ?*
> 
> ...



Hi Zaback21,

As suggested above I'm planning to do the medical in advance. for that i started a new application for my health declaration and i did not find any option to select full medical and get/generate the Referral Letter. Do i have to submit my health declaration application first and then there will be an option to select full medical to get a referral letter? Please be good enough to help me on this. 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> *What is the 2nd thing I should do ?*
> 
> Submit an EOI.
> 
> .......You have 30 points till you are 32 years and 364 days. Once you are 32 years and 365 days or 33 years, you lose 5 points.



Just read thru this thread, probably because i was completing my application when this started.

zaback - you're a rockstar. This will help many people..and you need those blessings don't you.

All the best.


----------



## abhishekv (Oct 6, 2016)

mash2017 said:


> Hi Zaback21,
> 
> As suggested above I'm planning to do the medical in advance. for that i started a new application for my health declaration and i did not find any option to select full medical and get/generate the Referral Letter. Do i have to submit my health declaration application first and then there will be an option to select full medical to get a referral letter? Please be good enough to help me on this.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


I also didn't see the full medical option when I did this recently, so it may have been removed.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

abhishekv said:


> I also didn't see the full medical option when I did this recently, so it may have been removed.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Same here and I now repeatedly get the same error since 2 days... an error in red that says application details can't be retrieved, please try later.

Do not see any HAP ID as well :/

There is a health decl ref number starting with EGXXXXXX, is that HAP ID ?

Someone please advise. 





Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Phattu_tota said:


> Just read thru this thread, probably because i was completing my application when this started.
> 
> zaback - you're a rockstar. This will help many people..and you need those blessings don't you.
> 
> All the best.


Thanks mate. I am glad to see you getting grant in 7 days. It's so hard to convince people not to seek CO contact, like chit chat with CO and knowing their name is very important in getting Visa grant ! 

And not to mention so much worry about IED that people are ready to make their grant process 6-12 months long lol ! I mean after 6 months, your IED will be in 6 months time. If you get your grant in 7 days, your IED will be in 11-12 months time !



mash2017 said:


> Hi Zaback21,
> 
> As suggested above I'm planning to do the medical in advance. for that i started a new application for my health declaration and i did not find any option to select full medical and get/generate the Referral Letter. Do i have to submit my health declaration application first and then there will be an option to select full medical to get a referral letter? Please be good enough to help me on this.
> 
> Thanks a lot!





abhishekv said:


> I also didn't see the full medical option when I did this recently, so it may have been removed.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Well by saying full medical, I meant take the medical of 189/PR Visa which usually have 

501 Medical Examination
502 Chest X-ray Examination
707 HIV test

In your Referral Letter. It may be more but it will at least have those 3 tests.

My Health Declarations will vary from person to person. Some are single, some have wife and kids. What one needs to do is, just answer whichever applies to you. At the end of the application, if you follow the whole process you will see these: 

A Referral Letter with our HAP ID in the letter and at minimum those 3 tests mentioned in your letter unless you have done them before then DIBP will use old test results (12 months validity) and may give you exemption.



Rahul_UK183 said:


> Same here and I now repeatedly get the same error since 2 days... an error in red that says application details can't be retrieved, please try later.
> 
> Do not see any HAP ID as well :/
> 
> ...


EGXXXXXX is most likely your My Health Declaration application id.

HAP ID is usually HAP12345678 . HAP followed by 8 number. If there are problems in ImmiAccount, may be try again later.


----------



## abhishekv (Oct 6, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Thanks mate. I am glad to see you getting grant in 7 days. It's so hard to convince people not to seek CO contact, like chit chat with CO and knowing their name is very important in getting Visa grant !
> 
> And not to mention so much worry about IED that people are ready to make their grant process 6-12 months long lol ! I mean after 6 months, your IED will be in 6 months time. If you get your grant in 7 days, your IED will be in 11-12 months time !
> 
> ...


Do we get any notification once the medicals are submitted by the hospital to DIBP?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

abhishekv said:


> Do we get any notification once the medicals are submitted by the hospital to DIBP?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


No. You will see Medicals/Health Assessment cleared or something similar in ImmiAccount under each applicant's name.


----------



## abhishekv (Oct 6, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> No. You will see Medicals/Health Assessment cleared or something similar in ImmiAccount under each applicant's name.


Ok thanks. I believe the results are not revealed immediately, whether good, bad or ugly. Let's see

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

abhishekv said:


> Ok thanks. I believe the results are not revealed immediately, whether good, bad or ugly. Let's see
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


No they don't reveal the medical. If they don't ask for more test, you can assume it's fine. That's how most of us knows.


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

dreamdream said:


> Hi guys, could you pls advise is that correct that in EOI pdf there is no information which I filled for my passport details?
> I printed my EOI pdf to check for any misprints and now worry that it's impossible to check passport info


Even I don't see my passport details in the EOI PDF. The passport details were provided at the time of crating skillselect account. I assume it is normal.


----------



## mash2017 (Mar 24, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> mash2017 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Zaback21,
> ...


Hi
In order to get the referral letter do i need to submit my health declaration application? If possible Please explain the process. Thanks in advance


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mash2017 said:


> Hi
> In order to get the referral letter do i need to submit my health declaration application? If possible Please explain the process. Thanks in advance


I already explained in the post you quoted. If not not just read the 3rd post from the first page.


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Thanks mate. I am glad to see you getting grant in 7 days. It's so hard to convince people not to seek CO contact, like chit chat with CO and knowing their name is very important in getting Visa grant !
> 
> And not to mention so much worry about IED that people are ready to make their grant process 6-12 months long lol ! I mean after 6 months, your IED will be in 6 months time. If you get your grant in 7 days, your IED will be in 11-12 months time !


Well said. Couldn't agree more. I am running against time here in the UK for professional as well as personal reasons. And getting medicals and PCC means going all the way to London. Worse, my PCC came out wrong - some intelligent people sitting in Indian high commission in London mentioned in the letter (AND MY PASSPORT ALSO) that PCC cleared for immigration to 'UK'!

I was tempted to use that PCC as that atleast meant that I dont have any criminal records etc. But decided to travel and apply again. Just to avoid 'that' contact - more money, effort, time spent but wasn't that worth it?

As I mentioned in my not-so-enthusiastic post-grant-thank-you post.......

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-412.html#post12274321


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

Phattu_tota said:


> Well said. Couldn't agree more. I am running against time here in the UK for professional as well as personal reasons. And getting medicals and PCC means going all the way to London. Worse, my PCC came out wrong - some intelligent people sitting in Indian high commission in London mentioned in the letter (AND MY PASSPORT ALSO) that PCC cleared for immigration to 'UK'!
> 
> I was tempted to use that PCC as that atleast meant that I dont have any criminal records etc. But decided to travel and apply again. Just to avoid 'that' contact - more money, effort, time spent but wasn't that worth it?
> 
> ...


Congrats... just sent you a PM 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Phattu_tota said:


> Well said. Couldn't agree more. I am running against time here in the UK for professional as well as personal reasons. And getting medicals and PCC means going all the way to London. Worse, my PCC came out wrong - some intelligent people sitting in Indian high commission in London mentioned in the letter (AND MY PASSPORT ALSO) that PCC cleared for immigration to 'UK'!
> 
> I was tempted to use that PCC as that atleast meant that I dont have any criminal records etc. But decided to travel and apply again. Just to avoid 'that' contact - more money, effort, time spent but wasn't that worth it?
> 
> ...



Ha ha quite a story. I will say just make small trip to validate and then you have 5 years to move to Aus.


----------



## trvl1982 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi, 

I see there are 2 separate buttons for EOI/SkillSelet https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil#tab-content-1

Do we need to create 2 profiles or just EOI is enough to get Sillselect profile . 

Expert advice pl. 

Thanks


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

trvl1982 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I see there are 2 separate buttons for EOI/SkillSelet https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil#tab-content-1
> 
> ...


The page has all the info if you expand it.
Go for EOI 
and then you will receive an email with your credentials to login to skillselect


----------



## trvl1982 (Sep 18, 2013)

*Urgent advice*

Hi There, 

I have received ACS assessment. I submitted around 11 years of experience and i see they have considered only 7.10 Months from current employer (They have not rejected it others , but the met date/month i see is from current employer only). I did split my exp. as per first post in this thread and left blank end date .

Now My Q is - Will i get 15 or 10 points for 7.10 years (exp)

Also my Degree has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing. which will give 15 Points. 

For EOI under Subclass 190 - 
Age 25p
Education - 15p
Exp - 15p (considering 15)
IELTS (R8,L7,W6,S6) - 0
SS - 5 

On last page , it shows - The client's claims equal 55 points (Did it include 5 Pts for SS already ? ) .. Pl advice.

Expert Pl advice . 

Thanks


----------



## trvl1982 (Sep 18, 2013)

zaback21 said:


> Ha ha quite a story. I will say just make small trip to validate and then you have 5 years to move to Aus.


Hi There, 

I have received ACS assessment. I submitted around 11 years of experience and i see they have considered only 7.10 Months from current employer (They have not rejected it others , but the met date/month i see is from current employer only). I did split my exp. as per first post in this thread and left blank end date .

Now My Q is - Will i get 15 or 10 points for 7.10 years (exp)

Also my Degree has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing. which will give 15 Points. 

For EOI under Subclass 190 - 
Age 25p
Education - 15p
Exp - 15p (considering 15)
IELTS (R8,L7,W6,S6) - 0
SS - 5 

On last page , it shows - The client's claims equal 55 points (Did it include 5 Pts for SS already ? ) .. Pl advice.

Expert Pl advice . 

Thanks


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

Please can someone advise on this peculiar issue. Slowly turning into a nightmare.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1258049

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## P.S (Apr 16, 2016)

trvl1982 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I have received ACS assessment. I submitted around 11 years of experience and i see they have considered only 7.10 Months from current employer (They have not rejected it others , but the met date/month i see is from current employer only). I did split my exp. as per first post in this thread and left blank end date .
> 
> ...


Yes, it has included your 5 Pts. for SS already. So you have got only 10 pts. for experience. However, don't be disappointed. As far as I know, you get 15 pts. for experience once you have 8 years of work ex. which is just 2 months away for you.

Moreover, I would suggest you to go for PTE asap and get at least 10 pts. there because 60 Pts. ain't going to be enough for any occupation assessed by ACS.


----------



## P.S (Apr 16, 2016)

keyur11 said:


> Hello, thank you for creating such an excellent guide. I do have a question if you can answer:
> 
> Do I need to show work experience compulsorily or will my diploma itself pass the skill assessment?
> 
> ...


It varies between Assessment Authorities, for example ACS requires at least 2 year experience if your degree is closely related to the occupation you are getting assessed for. So the criteria to pass skill assessment by ACS is Bachelors degree with subjects closely related to your occupation + 2 years of work experience. With a diploma, if I remember correctly, ACS requires 6 years of work experience to consider that you have met the skill set. You should check the skill assessment guidelines by the Assessment Authority for your occupation.


----------



## trvl1982 (Sep 18, 2013)

*EOI Clarification*

Looking for clarification . 

On Page 4 of SkillSelect - It asks for number of Family member - Shall client add him/herfself as well or just partner ? 1 or 2. 

Doesn SS award any extra points in Qualification section for Vendor Certification like SCSA, HP UX Administrator apart ?

Pl confirm. 
Thanks


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

Sorry I know this maybe the incorrect thread but is active. Guys I have an appointment for Indian PCC today at VFS, London.

I have filled the form, taken original passport, visa and copies. Taken address proof and passport size picture.

On the form should the immigration country be Australia or Commonwealth of Australia ?

Any other advise I should be aware of ? 
Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## trvl1982 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi All, 

Do we need to apply on States Site as well after EOI ? Please help with Links for all states. 

thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

trvl1982 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Do we need to apply on States Site as well after EOI ? Please help with Links for all states.
> 
> thanks


Don't you think it will be good for you to do a little research on your own ?

You can't expect to be spoon fed through the entire process
Members are here to help,you if you get stuck or have doubts
Don't misuse the generosity of the members who give their time and energy selflessly 

Cheers


----------



## trvl1982 (Sep 18, 2013)

yeah . i am doing it .. 
found 2 

NSW - Visa and nomination - Live & Work in New South Wales
VIC - Victoria Visa Nomination - Live in Victoria


But my Q - should we apply there as well or EOI would be enough ?


----------



## trvl1982 (Sep 18, 2013)

*link search*

yeah . i am doing it .. 
found 2 

NSW - Visa and nomination - Live & Work in New South Wales
VIC - Victoria Visa Nomination - Live in Victoria


But my Q - should we apply there as well or EOI would be enough ?


----------



## P.S (Apr 16, 2016)

trvl1982 said:


> yeah . i am doing it ..
> found 2
> 
> NSW - Visa and nomination - Live & Work in New South Wales
> ...


As far as I know you have to apply the states through their websites if you need visa under sub class 190 or 489 except NSW. NSW sends invitation to apply for the visa after checking your skillselect application for 190/489. Below is the list of websites for getting more information about different states.

Australian Capital Territory: Migrating - Canberra - Create your future
New South Wales: Visas and Migration - Live & Work in New South Wales
Northern Territory: General Skilled Migration - Australia's Northern Territory
Queensland: https://migration.qld.gov.au/
South Australia: Home
Tasmania: https://www.migration.tas.gov.au/
Victoria: Skilled Visas in Australia - Live in Victoria
Western Australia: Migration WA - Living in Western Australia


----------



## sunilkumar1892 (Sep 26, 2016)

Hello Zaback,

Thanks alot mate for all the information, it is a great piece of work. I really appreciate your efforts in this.

I am also in the process of applying 189 pr and have few concerns.

occupation : Mechanical Engineering 233512 - 15 points
PTE: 79 each - 20 points
ageL 24 years (turning 25 mid july) - 25 points 
partner - 5 points

Partner skilled migrations assessment done from CPA as accountant general.
pte 65+ each achieved.

At this moment i have 65 points, which will be 70 points in mid july, but as u know mechanical seats are all taken for 2016-17 year.

I am going to fill an eoi today with 65 points claiming partner points for subclass 189, 
I already filled an eoi for subclass 190 nsw last month at 55 points + 5 SS, should i update that eoi with my english score and make it 65 + 5 SS points? or should i just withdraw subclass 190 eoi, as I have heard that one person can receive only one invitation, if i receive 190 invitation before 189, then i ll be stuck.

I know 190 nsw 2 year stay in nsw is just moral obligation, but i just want to be free of it if i have enough points.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

I already have a Immiaccount which was created by my agent for processing my 457 Visa, which has since been issued.

However, now I will be applying for PR and submitting my 189 Visa application directly

Is it compulsory for me to use the Immiaccount already created for the 457 visa or I can create a new Immiaccount for my 189 visa application.

Cheers


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

*Medical application*

Hi Zaback21,

I have submitted EOI for 189 and 190 (NSW). While I am waiting for invitation, I thought of creating application for medicals and PCC. In your first page mentioned, one should keep these applications ready and book an appointment the day invite comes. 

Since I have submitted EOI for 189 and 190, should I create two medical applications in the same ImmiAccount, one for 189 and another for 190? 

I just tried filling details for one application, selecting visa subclass as 189. At the end, there is an option to submit the application. Should I be submitting it now or do it when I get an invite?

Should I do the same for 190 as well?

PCC applications are separate forms and not managed within Immiaccount? Am I right?

Thanks and appreciate your response!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I already have a Immiaccount which was created by my agent for processing my 457 Visa, which has since been issued.
> 
> However, now I will be applying for PR and submitting my 189 Visa application directly
> 
> ...



Anyone ?


----------



## thesam (Sep 8, 2016)

*chance of getting an invitation under 189 as a software engineer with 60 points*

I looking forward to apply PR in subclass 189 as a software engineer. Maximum points i can get is 60 and i want to settle in Melbourne. 
1. since the cut off mark for software engineer is 65 what options do I have? 
2. will there be a chance of getting an EOI with 60 points? 
3.when the quota is renewed in July will the cut off marks be same or reduce?
Please advice


----------



## trvl1982 (Sep 18, 2013)

thesam said:


> I looking forward to apply PR in subclass 189 as a software engineer. Maximum points i can get is 60 and i want to settle in Melbourne.
> 1. since the cut off mark for software engineer is 65 what options do I have?
> 2. will there be a chance of getting an EOI with 60 points?
> 3.when the quota is renewed in July will the cut off marks be same or reduce?
> Please advice


You may apply for 190 to Victoria . You will get additional 5 points .


----------



## thesam (Sep 8, 2016)

trvl1982 said:


> You may apply for 190 to Victoria . You will get additional 5 points .


But state of Victoria is not sponsoring for software engineers at the moment


----------



## trvl1982 (Sep 18, 2013)

I will achieve 70 Points on 1st July. Can I have 2 different EOIs for 2 different states under same Visa Category (190) ? Pl confirm. Thanks.


----------



## shariq123 (Feb 7, 2017)

I wanted to know if I accept 190 visa invitation. does that mean that I cannot receive an invite for 189 visa on my EOI? I have a single EOI for both 189 and 190.


----------



## trvl1982 (Sep 18, 2013)

*cooling period*



shariq123 said:


> I wanted to know if I accept 190 visa invitation. does that mean that I cannot receive an invite for 189 visa on my EOI? I have a single EOI for both 189 and 190.


At a time one invitation is allowed. Your all other visa subclass will be freeze for 60 days .


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

*Great work Zaback21*

Nice one mate!!!!

Really very helpful.


----------



## shariq123 (Feb 7, 2017)

trvl1982 said:


> At a time one invitation is allowed. Your all other visa subclass will be freeze for 60 days .


Thanks. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

When uploading Documents for 189 Visa, I think there is a field in which we can describe the file being uploaded. (From the YOUTube Video I saw)

Any idea if there is any number of characters restriction in that field ?

Cheers


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> When uploading Documents for 189 Visa, I think there is a field in which we can describe the file being uploaded. (From the YOUTube Video I saw)
> 
> Any idea if there is any number of characters restriction in that field ?
> 
> Cheers


Can you share the youtube video link that you have been watching please ...I will also have a dry run... got to file visa in July.

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi,

I know my question is directly related to 189 but I want to give a try and see if I can get some answer. It is related to 190.

I have got an invite to apply for nomination from NSW. I just realized that I made a mistake in my EOI with respect to the start date of one of my previous employments. The employment started from 12/03/2000 but by mistake (I cannot imagine how I did it), I put it as 9/03/2000. ACS has considered my experience starting from 2004. Now I want to write a CV to be submitted along with the application for NSW. I am confused what to do. My employment reference letter states the start date as 12/03/2000.

Can someone suggest? Would this mistake of 3 days difference in a period which is not even considered by ACS, can cause a problem for my application approval by NSW? Should I be updating my EOI now with this correction? Would that mean my invitation to apply for nominations stands withdrawn?

Please reply with some suggestion if someone has encountered such situation.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Can you share the youtube video link that you have been watching please ...I will also have a dry run... got to file visa in July.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Here you go






Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

soshainaus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know my question is directly related to 189 but I want to give a try and see if I can get some answer. It is related to 190.
> 
> ...


Can you still edit the EOI or is it locked?

If syou can , then edit it and put the correct dates.
When submitting your application to nsw, just inform that after receiving the pre invite from them you have edited the EOI by 3 days as you had made a typo when filling the same.

I don't think anybody is bothered by 3 days unless it is a crucial 3 days which change your points

Cheers


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Can you still edit the EOI or is it locked?
> 
> If syou can , then edit it and put the correct dates.
> When submitting your application to nsw, just inform that after receiving the pre invite from them you have edited the EOI by 3 days as you had made a typo when filling the same.
> ...


The invitation email from NSW states editing the EOI post invite is likely to decline the application. I cannot edit it. 
As you said, 3 days of a period that has already been excluded by the ACS for skill assessments consideration, should not make a difference, but who knows?

I might need to take a risk and submit the application as it is and hope that they get in touch with me if they consider as a major discrepancy before taking a decision. I hope I have not committed a major blunder with this silly mistake.


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Here you go
> 
> https://youtu.be/vBWrg9ksAmo
> 
> Cheers


Thanks

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## shariq123 (Feb 7, 2017)

When I got my Skilled Employment Assessment done from IPA Australia for Accountant category, my company issued me a Roles and Responsibilities letter addressed to IPA Australia dated 28 March 2017. 

Now I have been invited by NSW so I wanted to know if I can upload this same letter for my 190 visa application in SkillSelect? Would there be a problem since this letter is about 2 months old and is addressed to IPA Australia and not to DIBP or I would be required to get a new letter?


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> *Now ? Wait to get invited:*
> 
> *What happens to my SkillSelect account when I get an invite ?*
> 
> ...


What are these forms for?

Form 80 https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf and Form 1221 
https://www.border.gov.au/FormsAndDo...ments/1221.pdf.

When and where do we need to submit them? These are PDF files, are they supposed to be printed and then filled and scanned? 

Are they requirements for PCC and Medicals? 

I have not got the invite yet but I thought of getting PCC and Medicals done. Trying to understand the purpose and requirement of these forms in relation to PCC and Medicals or visa.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

soshainaus said:


> What are these forms for?
> 
> Form 80 https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf and Form 1221
> https://www.border.gov.au/FormsAndDo...ments/1221.pdf.
> ...


Firm 80 & 1221 are optional forms to be submitted for character requirements when you upload the documents for 189 visa after paying the fees
You can upload them on your own or upload them only if the CO asks for them. 
Your decision.
Members on the forum prefer to upload them in advance as generally the CO asks for them

Form 80 is a very lengthy form and requires a lot of patience to be filled especially if you have travelled a lot.
Once you have completed form 80, you can fill form 1221 easily as all the details asked are available in Form 80.
You just have to cut and paste in the relevant columns

They have no relation with PCC or medical

You can download the forms and fill them in the computer using Adobe reader.
Then print and sign the form and scan

Cheers


----------



## abhishekv (Oct 6, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Firm 80 & 1221 are optional forms to be submitted for character requirements when you upload the documents for 189 visa after paying the fees
> You can upload them on your own or upload them only if the CO asks for them.
> Your decision.
> Members on the forum prefer to upload them in advance as generally the CO asks for them
> ...


One useful observation I d like to add. There is no need to print the pdf. 
In Acrobat Reader, there is a facility to physically sign your pdf , or insert a picture of your signature. This will save you the trouble of printing and scanning the forms. Cheers.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abhishekv said:


> One useful observation I d like to add. There is no need to print the pdf.
> In Acrobat Reader, there is a facility to physically sign your pdf , or insert a picture of your signature. This will save you the trouble of printing and scanning the forms. Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Please don't do that.

DIBP does not accept scanned signature .
The CO will be able to make out that it's a scanned signature and may reject the form 

Take a printout of the page to be signed and sign physically and then attach it to the other pages.
It's not a big task

Cheers


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Please don't do that.
> 
> DIBP does not accept scanned signature .
> The CO will be able to make out that it's a scanned signature and may reject the form
> ...


Thanks for the information!

I suppose these forms would be applicable for 190 as well. I am not sure if I will get 189 invite. I am hoping for 190.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

soshainaus said:


> Thanks for the information!
> 
> I suppose these forms would be applicable for 190 as well. I am not sure if I will get 189 invite. I am hoping for 190.


The process and forms for both 189 and 190 are identical

Cheers


----------



## alex.fatu (May 17, 2016)

Hey guys.

I have a question about Police Check.
For Police would it be needed a special type of document or just a standard Clearance translated and legalized by my local authorities?
I am from Romania and here the Police Check is a standard check valid for 6 months. This is received in local country language.

If I was noob enough to miss this piece of info, please accept my sincere apologies.

With warm regards,
Alex

LE: all the info about this document is written here: https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/Location/romania yet there is no clear statement if just a normal color English translated copied-scan will be enough.


----------



## Aceofspade (May 24, 2017)

Dear All ,

I have gone through with the details of 189,190 . and 489. In Short I can Say

189 Is Freedom
190 Is Choosing where you want to be in Australia.
489 Is the way out if you are keen to go Australia at any cost. 

Well Jokes Apart i have question here.

Do 489 Visa gives you medical coverage while you move to Australia.??


Best Of luck for 7 June Invitation Round.


----------



## alex.fatu (May 17, 2016)

Aceofspade said:


> Dear All ,
> 
> I have gone through with the details of 189,190 . and 489. In Short I can Say
> 
> ...


Does any of the one stated above will give you medical coverage? (189/190)?
Similar question: if after you receive the visa, you will have a baby (in under a year) how's the overall thing going to be? Is there any support from the Australian government?
If you manage to land a job, will they (employer) offer any support? (How much free time for raising a child will be provided / Is the raising a child leave paid by state/employer?)

A lot of questions here, hope for as many responses as possible from you guys, that maybe have already experienced this situations.

Best of luck,

Sent from my Lenovo X3a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

soshainaus said:


> The invitation email from NSW states editing the EOI post invite is likely to decline the application. I cannot edit it.
> As you said, 3 days of a period that has already been excluded by the ACS for skill assessments consideration, should not make a difference, but who knows?
> 
> I might need to take a risk and submit the application as it is and hope that they get in touch with me if they consider as a major discrepancy before taking a decision. I hope I have not committed a major blunder with this silly mistake.


My NSW approval came through today.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

soshainaus said:


> My NSW approval came through today.


Congratulations 

Cheers


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

*Thanks!*



newbienz said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Cheers


Thanks!


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi,

Are there any experts here who can help me with this query?

I have got invite to lodge 190 visa application, which is valid till 5th August. If I am not able to lodge the visa before 1st July and if any rules change (for example, my occupation code removed for 190 or some other rule that can have adverse impact), would those rules have an impact on my application as well?

I want to get PCC and Medicals done before lodging the application. I am not getting appointments for next 12 days and I am concerned what if the results are not updated before I lodge visa application. 'My Health Declarations' guidelines say 'You should not use My Health Declarations if you:
have already lodged a visa application as this will slow down the processing of your visa application'.
So I do not want to lodge visa until the results are uploaded.

Any guidance?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

soshainaus said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are there any experts here who can help me with this query?
> 
> ...


Even if you lodge your Visa application tomorrow, it will be a good 2/3 weeks before any CO will look at your application 

Any documents uploaded before that is good enough in case you are worried about direct grant

If I were you, I would submit the visa application tomorrow, pay the fees, generate the HAP ID from within the application and get my tests done.
The clinic would uploadthe results directly and would be added to your case file

I would not risk waiting for the medical results as in my opinion the craze of direct grant is overdone on the forum.

The risk of any rule change on 1st July is far too high for me to take

Direct grant be damned is my theory

Cheers


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Even if you lodge your Visa application tomorrow, it will be a good 2/3 weeks before any CO will look at your application
> 
> Any documents uploaded before that is good enough in case you are worried about direct grant
> 
> ...


HI!
i am also planning to lodge visa after medicals which are due on coming tuesday. what do you suggest shall i wait a few days may be till 17th June to lodge visa? i mean is there any possibility that rules change before 1st July? Actually, there is some health issue. so, i am not sure whether i would make it or not. therefore, not willing to take big risk.
Secondly, please tell if i lodge visa in june end and the rules change thereafter on 1st july. would my application be affected?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shailz said:


> HI!
> i am also planning to lodge visa after medicals which are due on coming tuesday. what do you suggest shall i wait a few days may be till 17th June to lodge visa? i mean is there any possibility that rules change before 1st July? Actually, there is some health issue. so, i am not sure whether i would make it or not. therefore, not willing to take big risk.
> Secondly, please tell if i lodge visa in june end and the rules change thereafter on 1st july. would my application be affected?


No harm in waiting till till 17th June

Mostly those applications for which fees have already been paid are processed even if the rules change, but one can never be 100% sure until we see the proposed changes if any

Cheers


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

newbienz said:


> No harm in waiting till till 17th June
> 
> Mostly those applications for which fees have already been paid are processed even if the rules change, but one can never be 100% sure until we see the proposed changes if any
> 
> Cheers


thanks!!


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> No harm in waiting till till 17th June
> 
> Mostly those applications for which fees have already been paid are processed even if the rules change, but one can never be 100% sure until we see the proposed changes if any
> 
> Cheers


Hello mate.. hope u r well... we spoke few weeks ago about the 189 BA invite with 70 / 75 score.

Any update on the 190 bit ? What if we submit both 189 and 190 (backup) ?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Even if you lodge your Visa application tomorrow, it will be a good 2/3 weeks before any CO will look at your application
> 
> Any documents uploaded before that is good enough in case you are worried about direct grant
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your views!

So if I understand correctly, you suspect any rule changes can have adverse impact if the visa is not lodged before the date of rule changes. correct?

You mentioned I can upload PCC and medicals post visa lodge as well, before even CO asks for them. Correct? 
Is the medicals procedure still the same (via MyHealth Declarations) post visa lodge or is it different? The reason I ask is due to following on the website https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations.

Who should not use My Health Declarations?

You should not use My Health Declarations if you:

have already lodged a visa application as this will slow down the processing of your visa application
the visa that you are intending to apply for can take more than six months to process.

- Do you know if all the documents to be added in the visa application need to be "true certified" copy or just the colored scan will do?

Thanks


----------



## AUStraliaExpat093 (Jun 3, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Even if you lodge your Visa application tomorrow, it will be a good 2/3 weeks before any CO will look at your application
> 
> Any documents uploaded before that is good enough in case you are worried about direct grant
> 
> ...



I am expecting invite soon. Should I get my PCC and/or do Medical before invite or after ?

PCC and Medical is usually valid for a year. I don’t think you will need 1 year to get your grant and I hope you don’t. Some people says it’s better to do it later as it affects your IED – Initial Entry Date. But I like having all my documents ready before I receive invite so I can lodge my PR application the day I receive invite. This is called Complete Application:

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/...n-applications

Quote:
Achieving a faster visa decision

Most 'complete' applications are finalised within three months of lodgement. Incomplete applications are less likely to be finalised within three months of lodgement because additional documentation might be required before the application can be finalised.

A 'complete application' has health examinations undertaken and all required documentation uploaded to ImmiAccount before the application is allocated for assessment.
Here’s how it works.

If CO finds everything when he/she opens your application, he/she does some verification and give you a grant.
If he/she doesn’t, then he/she asks you to upload a new document or do Medical which can cause you to delay your application as much as 3 months to may be more every time CO asks something. Your target will be to avoid CO contact if you can by submitting Complete Application.

People with Complete Application has received their grant as early as in 12 days after lodging visa, also known as Direct Grant. Your PR grant time may depend on various factors besides Complete Application, such as high risk countries, wife and kids processing, work verification and so on.

Hi, is this the rules that you mentioned about? That is what I quoted from threadstarter.

So it would be better to lodge an application first and pay the fees upfront before you do any medical and PCC just in case there is change of rules in SOL?

At least when the visa is processed and fee is being paid. even if there is rules changes, it would not affect us?


----------



## AUStraliaExpat093 (Jun 3, 2017)

soshainaus said:


> Thanks for sharing your views!
> 
> So if I understand correctly, you suspect any rule changes can have adverse impact if the visa is not lodged before the date of rule changes. correct?
> 
> ...



Quote:
Achieving a faster visa decision

Most 'complete' applications are finalised within three months of lodgement. Incomplete applications are less likely to be finalised within three months of lodgement because additional documentation might be required before the application can be finalised.

A 'complete application' has health examinations undertaken and all required documentation uploaded to ImmiAccount before the application is allocated for assessment.
Here’s how it works.

If CO finds everything when he/she opens your application, he/she does some verification and give you a grant.
If he/she doesn’t, then he/she asks you to upload a new document or do Medical which can cause you to delay your application as much as 3 months to may be more every time CO asks something. Your target will be to avoid CO contact if you can by submitting Complete Application.

People with Complete Application has received their grant as early as in 12 days after lodging visa, also known as Direct Grant. Your PR grant time may depend on various factors besides Complete Application, such as high risk countries, wife and kids processing, work verification and so on.

I think this is what he is implying. Need further clarification.

Basically when visa application have been processed, the change of rules would not affect you. thus it is safer to lodge visa application especially when your visa date is closer to the change in SOL list date where it would be around may June.

So basically you can still upload medical and PCC post visa lodge(after you lodge your application because CO would only view your application after 2 weeks) So after you have paid for your visa and processing have been done. The CO would not open your application 2 to 3 week after that. So it would still be ok to lodge your visa pay the fee and still do medical and PCC after that.

Correct me if i am wrong


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Any ideas if there is a number of character restrictions in the name of the file which has to be uploaded in 189 Visa application ?
Will have to shorten the name of the file, if there is any restriction

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Any ideas if there is a number of character restrictions in the name of the file which has to be uploaded in 189 Visa application ?
> Will have to shorten the name of the file, if there is any restriction
> 
> Cheers


Just clarifying further

Can i name the file as follows ?

CompanyA_Payslips_Jun2009_to_Jun2014

Next file
CompanyA_Tax_Evidence_Jun2009 _to_Jun2014

etc

So the file names can be really long also if i follow this method

Also again if there is any number of character restrictions in the Description of the File column


Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Anyone ?


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

I believe there isn't any limitation. However, windows usually give errors when file path exceeds 250 characters. So, you wouldn't want your CO to get the error because of more than 250 characters below

C:\Users\James Bond\Desktop\Working Files\June\newbienz\employment\Employment_Letter_For_First_Employer_Whom_I_Worked_For_Nine_Years_From_2009_to_2018.pdf

When naming your files to be attached to an online application only use numbers 0–9 and letters A–Z (upper and lower case), dashes '–' and underscores '_'. 

You must avoid using spaces ' ', periods '.', ampersand '&', hash '#', star '*', exclamation marks '!', quotations '' "" and any other character that is not a letter, a number, a dash or an underscore.​
That's quoted from DIBP website.

Yes there is character restriction in the description field. I don't exactly recall how many, but there is.



newbienz said:


> Anyone ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Panda112 said:


> I believe there isn't any limitation. However, windows usually give errors when file path exceeds 250 characters. So, you wouldn't want your CO to get the error because of more than 250 characters below
> 
> C:\Users\James Bond\Desktop\Working Files\June\newbienz\employment\Employment_Letter_For_First_Employer_Whom_I_Worked_For_Nine_Years_From_2009_to_2018.pdf
> 
> ...


Thanks

I would not be naming the files even close to 75 characters leave alone 250
I was worried if the restriction is very low characters
So all good there

Would have been good to know the maximum character possible in description also.
Maybe some other member will remember and post

Thanks again anyways

Cheers


----------



## Faraz365 (Apr 8, 2017)

Hi Zaback,
I had my skill combined assessment from icaa for management account.they accepted my education and employement assessment.i already lodged my eoi for 189 and 190 on 10 june. When can i expect my invite?.i am in the process of getting pcc!.is it advisable to get medicals done before getting invite?


----------



## Faraz365 (Apr 8, 2017)

I have 65 point for 188 and 70 for 190


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Faraz365 said:


> I have 65 point for 188 and 70 for 190


You have no chance with 65 points under 189
190 is totally under the purview of the states and are unpredictable 

Cheers


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hDMwZx2ba47Fe-pwKOgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/htmlview#

according to this spreasheet, when can I roughly accept an invitation with 65 pts and with 75pts if I nail pte ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bulop said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hDMwZx2ba47Fe-pwKOgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/htmlview#
> 
> according to this spreasheet, when can I roughly accept an invitation with 65 pts and with 75pts if I nail pte ?


Even with 65 points, you should get the invite within July itself
I don't think you need to try To nail PTEA at all

Cheers


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

bulop said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hDMwZx2ba47Fe-pwKOgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/htmlview#
> 
> according to this spreasheet, when can I roughly accept an invitation with 65 pts and with 75pts if I nail pte ?


Job code ? ANZSCO ? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Even with 65 points, you should get the invite within July itself
> I don't think you need to try To nail PTEA at all
> 
> Cheers


but my eoi sent on June 17. if there is a huge backlog, it might be a problem.



@Rahul_UK183 - industrial eng.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bulop said:


> but my eoi sent on June 17. if there is a huge backlog, it might be a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> @Rahul_UK183 - industrial eng.


I don't think it will be so huge that it will actually cause a problem

The picture will become clear after the 1st Round in July which is just 15 days away

Cheers


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

Is it necessary that there be changes in existing caps and job list ? 3rd week of June and still no updates. 

Its already been confirmed that the overall quota remains unchanged !!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi,

Can someone who already has got grant tell that is it necessary to provide proposed travel details under 190 visa in form 80?

I got an email from CO today asking for form 80, PCC and medicals. The email mentions following for form 80 instructions.

Provide details of your proposed arrival date in Australia - you must nominate a city and
a state or territory.
● State the purpose of your journey and your intended residential address in Australia -
you must nominate a city and a state or territory.

This is the question in form 80.

23 Do you have any proposed or booked travel dates for your journey to
Australia?
No
Yes Give details of proposed arrival in Australia

Will no details being provided there have any implications?

Thanks!


----------



## Aleem khan (Jun 15, 2017)

thanks alot dear for your great efforts...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

soshainaus said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone who already has got grant tell that is it necessary to provide proposed travel details under 190 visa in form 80?
> 
> ...


I had filled form 1221 for my 457 application which also had same set of questions

I had written TBA (To be Arranged) in all the replies which were futuristic and yet my visa was granted

You may also think of the same replies
Purpose of travel i had given as work and you can write to work and live permanently in Australia
As it is a 190 visa you may give a name of the city in the state which sponsored you

Its not advisable to leave any applicable question blank as the Co will definitely come back and ask you to fill the same

Cheers


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I had filled form 1221 for my 457 application which also had same set of questions
> 
> I had written TBA (To be Arranged) in all the replies which were futuristic and yet my visa was granted
> 
> ...


Hello newbienz,

First of all thanks, you have always replied to most of the queries.

Coming to this particular question, there is a checkbox for 'NO', which one can select. If I select 'Yes' it asks for the date, which cannot be filled as TBA as that takes dd/mm/yyyy format. Additonally, it asks for the details like address where one will stay, for example, hotel details.

Logically, as I have not got the visa yet, I have not planned to visit, hence I should be able to say 'No' to proposed travel. 

That's what I am planning to do. What do you think?

Thanks again!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

soshainaus said:


> Hello newbienz,
> 
> First of all thanks, you have always replied to most of the queries.
> 
> ...


Please give the question number

Cheers


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Please give the question number
> 
> Cheers


Question number 21 and 31 in Form 80.


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Please give the question number
> 
> Cheers


sorry. Its 23 and 31.


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi,

I have been asked to submit Form 80, PCC and Medicals within 28 days from 19th June. The earliest appointment for medicals I am getting in my city is on 29th evening. Can any rule changes on 1st July impact my application? Or I am just worrying too much?

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

soshainaus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been asked to submit Form 80, PCC and Medicals within 28 days from 19th June. The earliest appointment for medicals I am getting in my city is on 29th evening. Can any rule changes on 1st July impact my application? Or I am just worrying too much?
> 
> Thanks!


You are worrying about something over which you have no control

Even if you got the appointment today for medicals and you uploaded the results within 3/4 days, do you really expect to get the grant before the new financial year ?

You are just getting too tensed over a non issue

Even if the job is removed on 1st July, those visas whose payments have already been made will not be affected, as per past practice 

Wait patiently and get your medicals done and upload the results , Form 80 and PCC asap

Cheers


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You are worrying about something over which you have no control
> 
> Even if you got the appointment today for medicals and you uploaded the results within 3/4 days, do you really expect to get the grant before the new financial year ?
> 
> ...


Thanks!

You had asked me the question numbers where proposed travel details are asked. Did you get a chance to look into that?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

soshainaus said:


> sorry. Its 23 and 31.


They will both be ticked as NO

Cheers


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> They will both be ticked as NO
> 
> Cheers


Thanks! That's what I thought.


----------



## aims (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi,

Would appreciate if someone can comment on below depending on their experience.

I have lodged EOI with 65 points for 190 visa NSW offlist, including 5 points of SS.
My job is ICT QUALITY ASSURANCE ENGINEER 263211. 

I have heard july 1st quotas will be open. Is there a chance to get invited for my job title??


Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aims said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would appreciate if someone can comment on below depending on their experience.
> 
> ...


As you have applied for state sponsorship it cannot be predicted as they do not follow any fixed pattern

However, for the past of couple of years very very few software testers or quality assurance engineer have been sponsored by any of the states 

So the chances are extremely low

Cheers


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> As you have applied for state sponsorship it cannot be predicted as they do not follow any fixed pattern
> 
> However, for the past of couple of years very very few software testers or quality assurance engineer have been sponsored by any of the states
> 
> ...


I have medicals tomorrow, but I have got cold and throat infection since yesterday. I don't feel chest congestion. The doctor put me on antibiotics and suggested to go ahead with the tests. Should I go ahead with the medicals tomorrow or postpone it? I am just worried about anything adverse coming out in the reports that they upload.


----------



## alex.fatu (May 17, 2016)

soshainaus said:


> I have medicals tomorrow, but I have got cold and throat infection since yesterday. I don't feel chest congestion. The doctor put me on antibiotics and suggested to go ahead with the tests. Should I go ahead with the medicals tomorrow or postpone it? I am just worried about anything adverse coming out in the reports that they upload.


hi there soshainaus,
As far as I know, they to test you for STD, TBC (or other pulmonar illness) and general illness like allergens or different infection in your body

If your doctor gave you green light then you should listen to him. This is what I would so in your shoes.

Feel better fast and good luck with the meds and visa progress.

Sent from my Lenovo X3a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## solution1212 (Apr 9, 2017)

Dear Friends,

I AM IN DIRE NEED OF CANDID TAKE ON THE BELOW...

My assessment as Fitter (General) by TRA came out successful. For this assessment, I used both ND and HND qualifications so that my work experience would count.

Following are my qualifications:
* National Diploma (ND) in Mechanical Engineering (2007).
* Higher National Diploma (HND) in Mechanical Engineering (2011).
* B.Eng in Mechanical Engineering (2016).

I started working in 2011 after my HND programme as an Engineering Technician (equivalent to fitter) and in 2012 I was admitted into B.Eng programme (full-time). This means that I was studying while working (I was running shift and this allowed me to have time for my studies).

As it stands, with ND/HND (10pts), work experience (10pts), age (30pts, will be reduced to 25pts by October) and IELTS (0 pt - LRWS -7, 6.5, 7.5, 6.5) I have gathered 50 points. However, with ND/HND/B.Eng (15pts), work experience (10pts), age (30pts, will be reduced to 25pts by October) and IELTS (0 pt - LRWS -7, 6.5, 7.5, 6.5) I will gather 55 points which I can support with 5 points for state nomination for Sub-class 190.

Now my question, can I use my B.Eng along with my diplomas to claim 15 points and submit EOI for 190, knowing fully well that I didn't use it for assessment.

Help me out. I've been ruminating over this for days.

Thanks and best regards.


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

Perfect post.. Hats off


----------



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

I am currently in Australia on 457 Visa. We had undertaken Medical test in India at the time of applying for 457 Visa as well. However its more than a year now since the last medical test was done for 457 visa.

Do we need to create a separate Immi account and need another HAP ID? Can we leverage any details from the 457 visa process?

Is there a long waiting period for the Medical appointment as well? For PTE the waiting period has increased to 4-6 weeks minimum now a days !

Which are the medical centres in Melbourne where PR Medical examination is done?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Meavin2011 said:


> I am currently in Australia on 457 Visa. We had undertaken Medical test in India at the time of applying for 457 Visa as well. However its more than a year now since the last medical test was done for 457 visa.
> 
> Do we need to create a separate Immi account and need another HAP ID? Can we leverage any details from the 457 visa process?
> 
> ...


1. You can use the same immiaccount 
2. The medical tests validity is over. you will need to undergo fresh tests. You can complete them at your nearest BUPA medical centre which provides this service. 
You will need a new HAP Id, but I am not sure. Please recheck 

Welcome to Bupa Medical Services


Cheers


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

Very helpful and valuable topic from you zaback  it added a lot to my informations. Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

nader_amj said:


> Very helpful and valuable topic from you zaback  it added a lot to my informations. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks and you are welcome !


----------



## jim136 (Nov 21, 2016)

Hi
I recently received a positive outcome from Vetassess and noticed these statements on the assessment report.

Employment assessed: 1. Customer Service Manager, TINO LTD (01/2012 to 11/2016)

1. From 08/2010 to 11/2016, Customer Service Manager, TINO LTD
Date deemed skilled for Points Test Advice:8/2010
Number of years assessed positively: 6.3.

Please which of the dates should i use in completing EOI as relevant employment date?


----------



## cn049 (Jan 2, 2017)

Hello everyone,
Just to share with you all, I recently got assessed as professional engineer from EA. I am planning to give my PTE at the end of this month.


----------



## praveenrsvn (Jul 15, 2017)

Thanks for sharing this information


----------



## mimtu (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi All,

Hope you are all doing well!!.

I am an aspirant planning to apply for Australian PR 189 Visa.

I have done my B.sc Computers in 2007 and since then I have been working and I have an overall experience of 10 years and I have also done my M.B.A Finance between 2009-2012.

I worked as a Customer service executive for a financial institution for almost 7 years and then I worked as IT Analyst for 3 years with an IT firm and currently working for the same.

Now I am little confused on how to submit my documents.
Should I submit all my Degree and M.B.A Finance certificates for assessment or should I only submit my Degree certificates and update my Related experience as "NO" between 2007-2014 and Related Experience as "YES" for 2014-2017. Please advise how to proceed.



Regards,
Mohammed.


----------



## raawwr (Apr 20, 2017)

Dear friends,

I wish to apply for 190 VISA (South Australia) under the ANZSCO code, 263212 (ICT Support Engineer). However, there are additional requirements tagged to the occupation:

"_Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall); Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only; 70 points required; See additional instructions_"

Anyone can help explain the above requirements? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

raawwr said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I wish to apply for 190 VISA (South Australia) under the ANZSCO code, 263212 (ICT Support Engineer). However, there are additional requirements tagged to the occupation:
> 
> ...


These are called supplementary conditions and u have to fulfil that. For your occupation 263212 it is 489 visa only. So, u will be able to apply only 489 visa not 190.
Secondly, u need at least 7.5 band in each module of IELTs to fulfil ur eligibility for SA nomination.

And lastly, U have to fulfil high point requirement, which means u will need 70 points in DIBP point test excluding state nomination points. *OR* U will need relative sponsorship for chain migration.

Hope, above clarifies all ur queries.


----------



## raawwr (Apr 20, 2017)

karanbansal91 said:


> These are called supplementary conditions and u have to fulfil that. For your occupation 263212 it is 489 visa only. So, u will be able to apply only 489 visa not 190.
> Secondly, u need at least 7.5 band in each module of IELTs to fulfil ur eligibility for SA nomination.
> 
> And lastly, U have to fulfil high point requirement, which means u will need 70 points in DIBP point test excluding state nomination points. *OR* U will need relative sponsorship for chain migration.
> ...


Thanks for the clarification! However, I'm confused with regards to your last sentence, "I'll need 70 points in DIBP point test excluding state nomination points".

But it was stated in SA migration website that "State nomination from South Australia provides you with 10 additional points to help you qualify for a visa under the DIBP point test."

Is there anything that I'm missing out?

TIA!


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

raawwr said:


> Thanks for the clarification! However, I'm confused with regards to your last sentence, "I'll need 70 points in DIBP point test excluding state nomination points".
> 
> But it was stated in SA migration website that "State nomination from South Australia provides you with 10 additional points to help you qualify for a visa under the DIBP point test."
> 
> ...


Yes u r write, I regret as I thought you are referring to supplementary conditions. While ur occupation is not under supplementary conditions. It is having some ICT conditions,which states a requirement of 70 points INCLUDING 10 FROM STATE.

Refer attachment for better understanding

*FROM SA MIGRATION :+*
ICT occupations – offshore applicants
As in 2016/17, in 2017/18 Immigration SA is again requiring offshore applicants for ICT
occupations that appear on the State Nominated Occupation List to meet a higher
points requirement on the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP)
points test. This will apply to any occupation involving a skills assessment from the
Australian Computer Society (ACS).
Please refer to the State Nominated Occupation List for details of the current minimum
points requirement for your ICT occupation. The minimum points requirement will
initially be set at 70 points (including the 10 state nomination points for the subclass
489 provisional visa) and then may be reduced to 65 points and then 60 points
depending on the number of applications received. Immigration SA will provide notice
of seven (7) calendar days advising of any changes to the points required. For
updates, please subscribe to the News releases on the Immigration SA website.
If an occupation has met its planning level, it will be listed as “special conditions” and
applicants will only be eligible if they fall under one of the special conditions categories
(for accessing special conditions and Supplementary Skill List occupations).
ICT occupations – working in South Australia / South Australian graduate
categories
Higher points are not required if you are applying under the following categories:
 currently working in a skilled occupation in South Australia; or
 if you are applying under the international graduate of South Australia.
In these cases, a minimum of 60 points only is required (including state nomination
points).


----------



## F.H82 (Jun 24, 2017)

Hi,
my occupation is in the Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL) (engineering technologist), can I claim points for my partner if her nominated occupation is in the Short-term Skilled Occupation List (STSOL) ( Architectural Draftsperson)?

Appreciate your advice


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

F.H82 said:


> Hi,
> my occupation is in the Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL) (engineering technologist), can I claim points for my partner if her nominated occupation is in the Short-term Skilled Occupation List (STSOL) ( Architectural Draftsperson)?
> 
> Appreciate your advice


Yes but when he/she completes her skill assessment and provides evidence of functional english.

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Panda112 said:


> Yes but when he/she completes her skill assessment and provides evidence of functional english.
> 
> Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


Can you please recheck your facts before giving advice
It's so blatantly wrong

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

F.H82 said:


> Hi,
> my occupation is in the Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL) (engineering technologist), can I claim points for my partner if her nominated occupation is in the Short-term Skilled Occupation List (STSOL) ( Architectural Draftsperson)?
> 
> Appreciate your advice


You cannot 
Both have to be on the same list

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> You cannot
> Both have to be on the same list
> 
> Cheers


Thats common understanding among forum members, but can you provide some documented reference? Just curious.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Thats common understanding among forum members, but can you provide some documented reference? Just curious.


Here you go

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-?modal=/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/Partner-skills.aspx

Partner skills

You can claim partner skills if, when you are invited, your partner:
is under 50 years of age
has competent English
has an occupation that is on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated occupation
has been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for their nominated occupation
is coming to Australia with you
is not an Australian citizen or permanent resident.

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Here you go
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-?modal=/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/Partner-skills.aspx
> 
> ...


Thank you! nice.


----------



## raawwr (Apr 20, 2017)

Dear friends,

What is the meaning of the following condition? Do I need to score IELTS 7 or 7.5?

"Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall)"

Thanks!


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Can you please recheck your facts before giving advice
> It's so blatantly wrong
> 
> Cheers


I think he/she can because MLTSSL is valid for both 189 and 190. The occupations on MLTSSL are already part of STSOL. They have not written it again on STSOL. Earlier there were two lists, SOL and CSOL and then this argument was valid but I guess now the occupations on MLTSSL are already part of STSOL. So I think he can use it but experts can better comment.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nishish said:


> I think he/she can because MLTSSL is valid for both 189 and 190. The occupations on MLTSSL are already part of STSOL. They have not written it again on STSOL. Earlier there were two lists, SOL and CSOL and then this argument was valid but I guess now the occupations on MLTSSL are already part of STSOL. So I think he can use it but experts can better comment.


So as per you this clause of same list has no value

Under any circumstances or atleast one will be in the MLTSSL list or both will be in the STSSL list
So whatever be the scenario, you can claim 5 points
So better to delete this clause

Cheers


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

newbienz said:


> So as per you this clause of same list has no value
> 
> Under any circumstances or atleast one will be in the MLTSSL list or both will be in the STSSL list
> So whatever be the scenario, you can claim 5 points
> ...


I think it will depend upon the visa primary applicant is applying, whether 189 or 190.
Primary applicant- PA
Secondary applicant- SA
1. If both PA and SA applicants are on MTLSSL(which means they are on STSOL as well) then PA applicant can get partner points for both 189 and 190
2. If both PA and SA applicants are on STSOL, then the PA can get partner points for 190 only.
3. If the PA applicant is on MLTSSL(which means he is on the STSOL as well) and the SA is on STSOL then he can get partner points if he is applying for 190 visa but not for 189.
4. If the PA is on STSOL and the SA applicant is on MLTSSL(which means he is on the STSOL list as well) the again PA applicant can claim points for visa 190 but not 189.
So, I guess this clause depends on which visa you are applying. For case 1 and 2 both PA and SA are on the same list. But for case 3 and 4, they are on different lists but as MLTSSL occupations are already eligible for STSOL, so effectively they are on the same list, it just that the same occupations have not been mentioned twice so I think they can get partner points for 190 but not for 189. This is what I can infer. You may be correct as well.


----------



## raawwr (Apr 20, 2017)

If i'm applying for 489 visa, will i be eligible to claim partner skills (5points) as well? Or is this applicable only to 189 and 190 visas?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raawwr said:


> If i'm applying for 489 visa, will i be eligible to claim partner skills (5points) as well? Or is this applicable only to 189 and 190 visas?


I think you can claim, but not very sure

Cheers


----------



## alex.fatu (May 17, 2016)

raawwr said:


> If i'm applying for 489 visa, will i be eligible to claim partner skills (5points) as well? Or is this applicable only to 189 and 190 visas?


Have you looked here: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/489-#tab-content-0

I am on mobile and it's not quite easy to review all the available info there.

Sent from my Lenovo X3a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## raawwr (Apr 20, 2017)

Dear friends, another help needed. In the migration website for 489 visa, it states that "If you are nominated by an Australian state or territory, your occupation must be on the Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL)."

However, my occupation is listed on the STSOL but the occupation is listed under South Australia migration website (Lists of State Nominated Occupations).

Am I still eligible to apply for 489 visa?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raawwr said:


> Dear friends, another help needed. In the migration website for 489 visa, it states that "If you are nominated by an Australian state or territory, your occupation must be on the Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL)."
> 
> However, my occupation is listed on the STSOL but the occupation is listed under South Australia migration website (Lists of State Nominated Occupations).
> 
> Am I still eligible to apply for 489 visa?


Please give your Anzsco code 

Cheers


----------



## raawwr (Apr 20, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Please give your Anzsco code
> 
> Cheers


263211 or 263299

thanks!


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

raawwr said:


> 263211 or 263299
> 
> thanks!


Yes u can apply for 489 in SA. But u have to fulfil conditions for ICT occupations.

263211	ICT Quality Assurance Engineer	Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall); Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only; 70 points required; See additional instructions

70 points in DIBP point test including 10 from state.
7 bands each in IELTS or 7.5 overall


----------



## rk2000 (Jul 19, 2017)

My employer might not give roles and responsibilities.. for employee reference letter from colleague, can anybody share the format. Bit urgent


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rk2000 said:


> My employer might not give roles and responsibilities.. for employee reference letter from colleague, can anybody share the format. Bit urgent


A colleague cannot issue a reference letter
He can issue a statutory declaration 
Moreover, a colleague should be used only as the last desperate attempt
It should be issued by a manager supervisor or team leader 

The format for SD is given on the ACS website 

Cheers


----------



## rk2000 (Jul 19, 2017)

newbienz said:


> A colleague cannot issue a reference letter
> He can issue a statutory declaration
> Moreover, a colleague should be used only as the last desperate attempt
> It should be issued by a manager supervisor or team leader
> ...


if a colleague gives such declaration, would that get less weightage? What all are chances of getting positive result.

And also, it would be good if somebody shares roles and responsibilities at Software engineer / System analyst codes


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rk2000 said:


> if a colleague gives such declaration, would that get less weightage? What all are chances of getting positive result.
> 
> And also, it would be good if somebody shares roles and responsibilities at Software engineer / System analyst codes


Of course a colleague will get less weightage 
Moreover the department will scrutinise it much more severely then it would in other cases

You have to give your true RNR and not what someone recommends you give 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rk2000 said:


> if a colleague gives such declaration, would that get less weightage? What all are chances of getting positive result.
> 
> 
> 
> And also, it would be good if somebody shares roles and responsibilities at Software engineer / System analyst codes




There is no such thing as "less weightage". 

if it is a properly prepared SD from a properly designated individual and your employment is also supported by other evidence such as pay slips and taxes (which you advised to provide anyway) then it will work all the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekv (Oct 6, 2016)

rk2000 said:


> if a colleague gives such declaration, would that get less weightage? What all are chances of getting positive result.
> 
> And also, it would be good if somebody shares roles and responsibilities at Software engineer / System analyst codes


A company reference is always preferred. In my case I shared a company reference for 1 company and a SD from a senior colleague for another company. And yes it worked out ok  

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Hello all.

I am new here (joined today)eace:

Just wondering how will my profile be ranked: 70 points DOE 31/7/2017. Getting medicals and PCC now.

Can anyone tell me how will I be ranked in the current pool? And when shall I expect an invite?



*ANZSCO Code:* 234112 Agricultural Scientist
*IELTS: *8 (L9, R8, W7, S7.5) 17/07/2017
*VETASSESS Skills assessment: *27/07/2017
*EOI 189: *31/07/2017
*TOTAL POINTS:*70


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I am new here (joined today)eace:
> 
> ...


Hopefully next week Aug 9. If not Aug 23. Yes,it is better to get Medical and PCC now and try submit Complete Application.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Hopefully next week Aug 9. If not Aug 23. Yes,it is better to get Medical and PCC now and try submit Complete Application.


Thanks. Am looking forward to it. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Hello Zaback21 great work mate.. you have been doing really well by helping everyone with their queries. 

was just going through one of your older posts about PR, EOI, and other things here you mentioned something about pro rata see below excerpt from your post. well Pro rata would mean divided/proportion. It does not mean first come first serve as you mentioned. say if 1200 seats are available for a particular ANZSCO code it is divided into 12 month 2 rounds per month hence under pro rata it would mean 120 applicants would get their ITA per month and 60 per round

"What is Pro Rata, Cut-off points, Cut-off date and Occupation Ceilings ?

Pro Rata is like first come first serve basis. So, whoever applied first or in DIBP case, whoever’s DOE is earlier, gets it earlier. Pro rata happens if there are more people waiting on a certain point than the number of invite available. "



zaback21 said:


> I get a lot of questions regarding PR, EOI, Skills Assessment and I also had a lot of questions when I first started my PR Process. These are some of the things I learned. All are my personal opinions so if it is wrong or anything, do let me know.
> 
> *What is PR ?*
> 
> ...


----------



## Az.afifi (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi zack,

I have submitted 3 EOIs, one will expire on august 14th, and the other two with both 189 and 190 for nsw and vic submitted on june 1st.
I have 65 points and 70 with SS on code 263111.
As the cutoff is 70 for 26311, does it mean that i will not be invited by DIBP?
Do you recommed me going for PTE and secure 20 points? Or just patience and wait for an invite or SS.
Thank you


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Az.afifi said:


> Hi zack,
> 
> I have submitted 3 EOIs, one will expire on august 14th, and the other two with both 189 and 190 for nsw and vic submitted on june 1st.
> I have 65 points and 70 with SS on code 263111.
> ...


The cut-off will come down to 65 soon. Depending on your Date of Effect you may receive invite. Wait for 1-2 more rounds for it come down to 65.

If you can do PTE, then go for it.


----------



## Lokesh1984 (Apr 25, 2017)

*request for Information*

Hi Friends,

I have a question. I wish to apply for 189 visa category from India. I worked for a company for 1.5 years but the company got into financial issues and does not respond via email or phone. My concern here is that they will not issue me an experience letter along with roles and responsibilities as per the visa requirement. In addition, when the Canadian Immigration does my background verification, they might not respond which might result in cancelling my invite altogether. Please suggest what I can do about it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Lokesh1984 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have a question. I wish to apply for 189 visa category from India. I worked for a company for 1.5 years but the company got into financial issues and does not respond via email or phone. My concern here is that they will not issue me an experience letter along with roles and responsibilities as per the visa requirement. In addition, when the Canadian Immigration does my background verification, they might not respond which might result in cancelling my invite altogether. Please suggest what I can do about it?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You have posted by mistake in the Australian chapter of the Expat forum 

You need to post it in the Canada chapter 

Cheers


----------



## Lokesh1984 (Apr 25, 2017)

This above post is with reference to Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) (Points-tested) stream for Australia.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Lokesh1984 said:


> This above post is with reference to Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) (Points-tested) stream for Australia.


I was confused as by mistake you have written Canadian immigration instead of Australian immigration in the original post

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Lokesh1984 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have a question. I wish to apply for 189 visa category from India. I worked for a company for 1.5 years but the company got into financial issues and does not respond via email or phone. My concern here is that they will not issue me an experience letter along with roles and responsibilities as per the visa requirement. In addition, when the Canadian Immigration does my background verification, they might not respond which might result in cancelling my invite altogether. Please suggest what I can do about it?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


What all evidence do you have for the period that you worked here

Salary slips
PF deductions statements
Salary credited bank statements
Form 16 A and 26 AS
Income tax assessment?

How important in your points score is this 1.5 years experience, ?
Can you think of not claiming points for this ?

Cheers


----------



## Lokesh1984 (Apr 25, 2017)

Thanks for your reply!

I have the following documents
Salary slips showing PF deductions
Salary credited bank statements
Form 16
I did not file ITR for that year? Is that a requirement?

If I include this experience, I will have approx 5 yrs of experience and without it I will only have 3.5 yrs of experience. I don't know how much of a difference it will make to my profile? Please suggest!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Lokesh1984 said:


> Thanks for your reply!
> 
> I have the following documents
> Salary slips showing PF deductions
> ...


Will you be able to get a statutory declaration from your old manager or team leader or worst case scenario, your colleague for that period ?

Cheers


----------



## Lokesh1984 (Apr 25, 2017)

Yes, I can get a statutory declaration from my old manager. My concern is, will that be accepted by the Australian Immigration?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Lokesh1984 said:


> Yes, I can get a statutory declaration from my old manager. My concern is, will that be accepted by the Australian Immigration?


Try and see if you can get the PF deposit statement also , forgot to,ask you previously 
Now coming to the main question:

To be frank it's not an ideal situation 

If you can get all the documents you said you can, you have a fighting chance

You have credible 3rd party evidence to prove that you worked

If I were in your shoes, I would have taken the risk

But of course, the final decision is yours to make

Cheers


----------



## Lokesh1984 (Apr 25, 2017)

Thanks for your reply! Really appreciate. Is there any chance I can confirm that with Australian Immigration? Can I contact them via email?


----------



## brainstorm87 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hey guys,

For reference letter proof required for EOI, my manager/other bosses may not give it to me.
Will it work if I get it from the HR of my company?

In that case, should my manager be aware of this because the skills assessment authority might call my manager to verify?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

brainstorm87 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> For reference letter proof required for EOI, my manager/other bosses may not give it to me.
> Will it work if I get it from the HR of my company?
> ...


Give your Anzsco code

Cheers


----------



## brainstorm87 (Aug 3, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Give your Anzsco code
> 
> Cheers


It's 261111 - ICT business analyst

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi guys, 

For the question of Education History: 

Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above?

Is it compulsory to mention diploma ??

I have done first 1 year diploma prior to my bachelors degree. I got credit from diploma while joining UNI and I finished bachelors within 2 years.

I just mentioned bachelors to this part of EOI as I thought higher qualifications will give us points. 

Do i need to mention diploma or not guys??

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meshach14 (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi guys just a few questions.

When I get invited to apply for 189 visa, during the time when it is processing am I required to work in my nominated profession?

Also, after being invited to apply for 189 how long does it usually take to be granted PR?

Thanks


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

I already received an invite on 9th Aug at 70 points for non-pro rata occupation.

However, due to some doubts I intend not to apply. And instead, I have submitted a new EOI with 60 points (deducting 10 points for experience) for 189 and 190. 

The future for a 60 pointer looks bleak at the moment; still, can someone suggest when can I get a 189 invite?


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

Meshach14 said:


> Hi guys just a few questions.
> 
> When I get invited to apply for 189 visa, during the time when it is processing am I required to work in my nominated profession?
> 
> ...


No you don't. You may be unemployed, working in different profession or anything, doesn't matter.

DIBP website says: 75% applications processed in 8 months and 90% processed in 11 months

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Meshach14 (Aug 17, 2017)

Panda112 said:


> No you don't. You may be unemployed, working in different profession or anything, doesn't matter.
> 
> DIBP website says: 75% applications processed in 8 months and 90% processed in 11 months
> 
> Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


Thank you for the answer.

Much appreciated.


----------



## Panda112 (Jul 12, 2016)

parth1310 said:


> I already received an invite on 9th Aug at 70 points for non-pro rata occupation.
> 
> However, due to some doubts I intend not to apply. And instead, I have submitted a new EOI with 60 points (deducting 10 points for experience) for 189 and 190.
> 
> The future for a 60 pointer looks bleak at the moment; still, can someone suggest when can I get a 189 invite?


Non-pro rata you say. In that case, you might have to wait for a month or two. Right now it seems like DIBP is trying to clear out high point backlogs of pro rata occupations from last year.

Can't say when they'll get back to their normal pace. Could be tomorrow could be after September 

Sent from my A210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuch (Jul 30, 2017)

Hey All
i just got invited for 189. my first question is, should i renew my passport before / after application? my current passport expired in July 2018, usually we are not allowed to travel with passport validity less than 6 months. Any advise?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Fuch said:


> Hey All
> i just got invited for 189. my first question is, should i renew my passport before / after application? my current passport expired in July 2018, usually we are not allowed to travel with passport validity less than 6 months. Any advise?


Changing passport number even after you have submitted the application is easy
Or for that matter even after getting the grant
So it is immaterial when you do it

If I were you, I would do it Once I have completed my visa application and documents uploading

Cheers


----------



## Fuch (Jul 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Changing passport number even after you have submitted the application is easy
> Or for that matter even after getting the grant
> So it is immaterial when you do it
> 
> ...


:yo:
Thanks for your prompt response !


----------



## jags24 (Sep 13, 2017)

*help regarding finalizing an agent*

Hi,

I am new to this forum. I have read a few posts but couldnt go through to all. 
My profile is as mentioned below:
Degree - BE in Electronics and Instrumentation ( i did have 3-5 courses in IT)
Job - IT (like most indians) - 8yrs currently
PTE - Overall 81 but lost in listening to 73. So i assume 7 or 10points
Age - 31

I think i have a score of 60 or 65. Not sure. 
My questions are as follows:
1) what is the minimum score for Software Engineer ? someone said 60
2) as my job is very demanding and i rarely get time i was planning to hire an agent. So if some1 can tell me details of some good agents from Past reference or maybe mentioned in a forum that will helpful.
3) so if my score is 60 or 65 how much time does the entire process take at min and max..
4) what are the documents required for ACS EOI and then filing form.. I could start collecting them and getting them attested.
5) Do we need transcripts for Australia. I heard it is not a compulsion
6) can someone mention time frame for each stage for a software engg... like how long does ACS take, then ho long does EOI take etc...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

jags24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I have read a few posts but couldnt go through to all.
> My profile is as mentioned below:
> ...


1. Min score is 60 but with 60 chances are quite less. Even with 65 wait is longer but chances are there.
2. 
3. NO one can tell the time. 
4. https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/Application-Checklist.pdf
5. Academic transcripts are needed for ACS and during VISA lodge. They are nothing but your individual semester marksheet. YOu can scan and make 1 PDF
6. ACS : 5-6 weeks, EOI submission - 20-25 mins. VISA Invite - 65 points will have some wait, 70+ points immediate for 261313


----------



## jags24 (Sep 13, 2017)

Thanks alot sharma1981...
i will try to take the PTE again to move my score higher.
Can you get me a link for some trusted and genuine agents.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

jags24 said:


> Thanks alot sharma1981...
> i will try to take the PTE again to move my score higher.
> Can you get me a link for some trusted and genuine agents.


Not really sure about agents. I didn't use one. This forum is full of info. YOu can do whole process yourselves.


----------



## dfrancis (Jul 12, 2017)

jags24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I have read a few posts but couldnt go through to all.
> My profile is as mentioned below:
> ...


Hi Jags24

Let me try and answer some of the queries. First of all, since you look like you have made a choice to go ahead, so it is always good to spare some time and trust me this is a very intense process that requires attention. So you have to make the time.

Regarding the points- 
English Score (10)- As of now, you fall into the proficient category. I would advise giving a shot once again to improve the scores to get a 20.
Age (30)- Since you are in the 25-32 bracket. But again, you have to move quick, cos once you cross that, the points fall to 25 and trust me -5 is a big deal.
Degree(15)- Assuming you are a BE ( not Ph.D.)

Now comes the tricky part that requires more clarity.
Are you married and if yes, does your spouse's occupation fall in Occupation List?
If it does you get another 5 points provided your wife can fall into competent English category.
Also you mentioned the degree and your line of work is different- so not sure how ACS looks into it. They would since you have more than 4 years in the line of work.
So net, net looks like you have 55 points.

I am sure the senior would have more inputs on the ACS thing.

Now- Minimum score for getting an invite for your profession, I would say should not be less than 65 to even be considered.
Process time for the VISA can be anything from 7 days to a year ( i.e. after getting the skills assessment done, after getting an invite and then lodgement)
Documents for ACS- Your project details, your employment letter ( all preferably on the company letter head). For my spouse, it took 7 days for the ACS go ahead, but I have heard cases where it took nearly 21 days as well.
How long it does take for EOI- Mate there are folks with 65 points waiting from Jan17 for the invite. So be prepared for a test of patience.
Lastly, Agent- I stumbled upon the forum after my Skills assessment and I still rue that. It is very much possible to do a solo without an agent.
Please read through the forums and trust me, the agent just uploads the document.
Pros- Agent would know how to do it the right way. Some agents might help in preparing the documents. 
Cons- You are always in dark and you have to do it their way and would be moving to their whims and fancies.

You would be the best judge and once again, it is a decision that would change your life so be prepared for patience, long wait and spending long time researching.

Hope this helps. All the very best bud. 

Regards


----------



## jags24 (Sep 13, 2017)

Thanks for the response dfrancis ....
I am not married as of now so no points there. 
I have 8 years of experience and as discussed with few people i will get 5 points as 4 years will be deducted. 
So i reach min 60 points. Now if i apply for state sponsor i can get 65 points. 
But i agree. I will take the PTE exam again next month to improve upon my PTE score. 
so hopefully a 70-75 total point will be helpful for entire process.
Thanks once again.


----------



## jatinpandey (May 17, 2017)

Hi Zaback21-

Really need your guidance here.

I am looking forward to submitting a new application under different ANZSCO code 262112 which is non-pro rata. Using old email id it does not show options for edit old information on my current ACS account. I have also submitted EOI under 263111 for visa 189/190 with 60/65 points.

-Can we submit a new application using new/different ACS account or email id?
-Will DIBP consider it later?

Will ACS allow us for 2 different assessment?

What should I do..pls guide.


Rgds

Jatin


----------



## michaeaw (Nov 4, 2017)

Hi everyone, I am new here. Please i need your assistance to do some clarifications for me. I can see u have gone through all i want .I am just starting and i want to know the relationship btw point test and the real skill assessment. Is it skill assessment that produces the point 60 or more? How do i know the required point for ANZSCO 511111?


----------



## aims (Jun 21, 2016)

hi all

I received the medical request today. after about 1 month 1 week after I submitted the application

Thanks


----------



## CarlosRo (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi guys, I'm new to this forum and I got a simple question that someone is hopefully able to answer. I've read through several posts in this thread and most only mention two english profiency exams, either PTE or IELTS, but on most of the documentation I have read it mentions several others including TOEFL iBT, is there any reason why no one takes this specific test?


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

CarlosRo said:


> Hi guys, I'm new to this forum and I got a simple question that someone is hopefully able to answer. I've read through several posts in this thread and most only mention two english profiency exams, either PTE or IELTS, but on most of the documentation I have read it mentions several others including TOEFL iBT, is there any reason why no one takes this specific test?


I took both pte and toefl (back when pte was not accepted by EA). Getting superior English in toefl is much much harder compared to PTE which felt like a cake walk. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## CarlosRo (Nov 6, 2017)

kiasuvivek said:


> I took both pte and toefl (back when pte was not accepted by EA). Getting superior English in toefl is much much harder compared to PTE which felt like a cake walk.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


Nice, I didn't know that. I was planning on taking the TOEFL exam but if PTE is easier then I guess I'll go for that one. Thanks for your answer!


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

CarlosRo said:


> Nice, I didn't know that. I was planning on taking the TOEFL exam but if PTE is easier then I guess I'll go for that one. Thanks for your answer!


If you want only 10 points for English, you can take either.. Toefl would be safer bet. If you want 20 points, then go for pte. But pte speaking is a bit tricky as it is computer evaluation. Some can get full marks while some can get very low marks depending on your pronunciation. My advise would be to take a practise or mock test on pte (~$40) and see your results. Then decide based on that. There is a separate thread for PTE. Follow that for tips and tricks. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ganesh251985 (Nov 7, 2017)

Hi,

Have you got invite from Victoria yet?
I have too submitted my EOI on 8th Nov 2017 for 263111, how much time u think I will get an invite.

Regards,
Ganesh


----------



## mksing (Oct 12, 2017)

Thanks to all for sharing much needed info. 

I have questions regarding ACS skills assessment, and esp. statutory declaration- 
1. The manager who signs the declaration needs to be still working in the said organization (I assume not but want to confirm).
2. The manager's experience should overlap your claimed work experience duration. I mean if that manager joined 3 months later than me and left after I left, is that ok? Also, assuming this manager has left already, do I need to also give any supporting documents of this manager's work experience in the claimed organization.
3. Also, if the experience spanned across two work locations- 2 years in one country and rest in another on deputation, the same manager can sign that one declaration? 

Am a newbie here, so pls excuse if questions have been answered earlier.


----------



## Kknair (Jul 6, 2017)

Is form 80 and form 1221 mandatory for 190. I have lodged the application via immi account yesterday. I would like to know the expected timeline of completion fo the process as well. Even though they say it's 8 months what is the realistic time on this?!

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kknair said:


> Is form 80 and form 1221 mandatory for 190. I have lodged the application via immi account yesterday. I would like to know the expected timeline of completion fo the process as well. Even though they say it's 8 months what is the realistic time on this?!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Its optional but be rest assured that the CO will ask for it , if you don’t upload voluntarily 
I would safely presume that 100% of all members here upload the 2 forms for all adult members voluntarily 

Realistic time is currently 6 months when the majority of the members get a grant

Cheers


----------



## Kknair (Jul 6, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Its optional but be rest assured that the CO will ask for it , if you don’t upload voluntarily
> I would safely presume that 100% of all members here upload the 2 forms for all adult members voluntarily
> 
> Realistic time is currently 6 months when the majority of the members get a grant
> ...


Thabks

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kknair (Jul 6, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Its optional but be rest assured that the CO will ask for it , if you don’t upload voluntarily
> I would safely presume that 100% of all members here upload the 2 forms for all adult members voluntarily
> 
> Realistic time is currently 6 months when the majority of the members get a grant
> ...


Btw how do we know that a CO has picked up our case. Will we get a communication?! Or can we see a status in the immi page

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kknair (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi ,

Do we need to provide notarized documents for upload during the actual application if the visa.

I am asking whether we'll have to upload the document that we provided for ACS assessment.

Thanks in advance

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kknair said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Do we need to provide notarized documents for upload during the actual application if the visa.
> 
> ...


When uploading documents to DIBP website during visa pplication, they need not be notarised as long as they are scanned in colour

You have to provide a complete set of the documents to DIBP also which you have used for skills assessment 

Cheers


----------



## Kknair (Jul 6, 2017)

newbienz said:


> When uploading documents to DIBP website during visa pplication, they need not be notarised as long as they are scanned in colour
> 
> You have to provide a complete set of the documents to DIBP also which you have used for skills assessment
> 
> Cheers


Oh thanks for that I haven't uploaded the docs used for skills assessment that were notarised

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kknair said:


> Oh thanks for that I haven't uploaded the docs used for skills assessment that were notarised
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Merge all the documents in a single file and upload them.
No need to upload them separately as you did during skills assessment 

Cheers


----------



## Kknair (Jul 6, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Merge all the documents in a single file and upload them.
> No need to upload them separately as you did during skills assessment
> 
> Cheers


Yes that's how I did. I did have a doubt about the notarized piece of document. I guess that's only required for the skills assessment


Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kknair said:


> Yes that's how I did. I did have a doubt about the notarized piece of document. I guess that's only required for the skills assessment
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


I don’t understand what you did

You have to upload the entire set without replacing adding or removing a single document from the set that was used for skills assessment 
So it is immaterial if the documents you submitted we’re notarised 
You have to use them only. You cant replace them with non notarised colour scans

Cheers


----------



## AnjuS (Aug 28, 2017)

I'm still collating documents, and hoping my PCCs of various countries miraculously comes before I lodge, but I am not sure I saw regarding this ACS set...Is it something like a "good to have it uploaded" kind of document?

This ACS set must be uploaded under which heading? "Others"? 

Also, regarding financial proofs/bank statements, upto what year (backwards) must I provide? Reason am asking is, across my different employers, I had different bank salary accounts that I opened only when I joined. For eg, my recent is 4 years old. The one prior to that, is around 2 years of activity post which there are minimal transactions to date. And so on.. My first 2 salary accounts are closed and bank has no records of those. Hence the max I can provide is for about 8 years backwards, but then, across 3-4 accounts. Is it essential to give all? Will just my recent salary account suffice? (This is not to avoid additional work, which I've anyway done, ie printed statements, notarized or have color scans etc, but the number of documents is really teetering on the edge of 50+ already)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AnjuS said:


> I'm still collating documents, and hoping my PCCs of various countries miraculously comes before I lodge, but I am not sure I saw regarding this ACS set...Is it something like a "good to have it uploaded" kind of document?
> 
> This ACS set must be uploaded under which heading? "Others"?
> 
> Also, regarding financial proofs/bank statements, upto what year (backwards) must I provide? Reason am asking is, across my different employers, I had different bank salary accounts that I opened only when I joined. For eg, my recent is 4 years old. The one prior to that, is around 2 years of activity post which there are minimal transactions to date. And so on.. My first 2 salary accounts are closed and bank has no records of those. Hence the max I can provide is for about 8 years backwards, but then, across 3-4 accounts. Is it essential to give all? Will just my recent salary account suffice? (This is not to avoid additional work, which I've anyway done, ie printed statements, notarized or have color scans etc, but the number of documents is really teetering on the edge of 50+ already)


I uploaded the ACS documents set under skills assessment if I remember correctly 

I remember having read it on the DIBP website, and did it

How much evidence you will provide, is totally your prerogative 
I believe, no amount of relevant evidence is excessive 
Merge files or eliminate unnecessary one if possible to stay within the 50 files limit, as it is always safe to keep 10 in hand for future requirements 
Take some time to finalise the list and then upload

I took more then 15 days to upload the entire documents after paying my visa fees and heavens did not fall. Within 15 days I got the grant

Cheers


----------



## AnjuS (Aug 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I uploaded the ACS documents set under skills assessment if I remember correctly
> 
> I remember having read it on the DIBP website, and did it
> 
> ...


Thanks. I guess the skills assessment section does seem obvious now that you mention it. :yo: I'm playing around with file sizes as well to stay within limit. 
And I agree with you in terms of being thorough and not rushing blindly into it. It has been nearly 15 days (1 more day to go) since the invite, but I haven't lodged yet or uploaded yet. I'll have at least 90% of my documents ready before lodge, even if it takes another 10-15 days. And then hope for the best  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Kknair (Jul 6, 2017)

AnjuS said:


> Thanks. I guess the skills assessment section does seem obvious now that you mention it. :yo: I'm playing around with file sizes as well to stay within limit.
> And I agree with you in terms of being thorough and not rushing blindly into it. It has been nearly 15 days (1 more day to go) since the invite, but I haven't lodged yet or uploaded yet. I'll have at least 90% of my documents ready before lodge, even if it takes another 10-15 days. And then hope for the best  :fingerscrossed:


I have uploaded the documents about 3 days ago. I have heard that the CO picks up applications based on the points. Is that true?!

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kknair said:


> I have uploaded the documents about 3 days ago. I have heard that the CO picks up applications based on the points. Is that true?!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Absolutely false

All applications are treated equally as far as points and Anzsco codes are concerned 

It’s the complexity of your case and the quality of the documents which you upload, which determines the time required for processing 

Cheers


----------



## Kknair (Jul 6, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Absolutely false
> 
> All applications are treated equally as far as points and Anzsco codes are concerned
> 
> ...


Ohh that explains a lot i guess. I have worked only in a single organisation so throughout my application process from assessment, things took lesser time than they told. Thanks for that insight mate.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kknair (Jul 6, 2017)

Just wanted to check something with you all guys; has anyone received a 190 visa in 2018

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekv (Oct 6, 2016)

Kknair said:


> Just wanted to check something with you all guys; has anyone received a 190 visa in 2018
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Yup. Why do you ask?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Kknair (Jul 6, 2017)

abhishekv said:


> Yup. Why do you ask?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


I lodged in Jan 10. I haven't received any intimation yet.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi. Hoping you experts can help! 

Had my invite from NWS, so waiting for the APPLY NOW button, which is very exciting! Just had email off a friend in NSW who's company may offer me a job... do I inform the NSW people now before I get invited to apply for visa, or wait for Visa application and tell them then? 

Thanks!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

People with Complete Application has received their grant as early as in 12 days after lodging visa, also known as *Direct Grant*. Your PR grant time may depend on various factors besides Complete Application, such as high risk countries, wife and kids processing, work verification and so on.



Hi

I have all the documents ready to go, Police check in now and medicals next week... hoping for APPLY NOW button to come any day! 

The only one I'm note sure about is "Genuine relationship evidence"... is this a must for all applications? Don't keep anything after 12 months. 

Also, husband hasn't done english test but is British and I have his passport and birth certificate... will this be enough? 

Thanks, appreciate your advise!!!


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

hey guys, I am looking at doing a Medical, I can create a new application for myself in My Health Declarations, but how do I create for a dependent applicant?

Thanks


----------



## Safrican13 (Apr 2, 2018)

Wow, so much useful advice on one topic page.
Thanks
Going to save a lot of google research.
Just waiting to hear back from licensing body to determine if they need more exams.


----------



## letsgotoaussie (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi I have a query. .. I received my ACS results last week in which they considered all my experience to be relevant from Aug 2009 to date...I had submitted statutory declarations for all my experiences...however in my current company I joined recently (October 2017) and I do not want the verification to be done there as I am sure they will not be willing to vouch for me and also I do not want them to get a hint that I am planning for a PR...so can I mark my most recent experience as not relevant in EOI and proceed...anyways I will still have 8 years of experience for 15 points based on the previous job that can be counted until August 2017............(pls keep in mind I received positive assessment for this job as well)

Just to give you context I had filed my EOI last week and received an invite....if it is possible to mark my current experience as non-relevant and proceed then I will withdraw my current EOI and file a new one...also can I file a new EOI immediately after withdrawing current one?...Please advise


----------



## am0gh (Mar 27, 2018)

Great thread! Lots of information. 

I know you mentioned: _"If I am claiming 5 Spouse points, can my wife also submit her own EOI ?

Yes, and if possible you should do it. This gives you twice the opportunity to get invite. You can submit one EOI taking 5 points from your spouse and your spouse can submit another EOI taking 5 points from you."_

but if I am the primary applicant, does the partner also have to take PTE/IELTS?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

am0gh said:


> Great thread! Lots of information.
> 
> I know you mentioned: _"If I am claiming 5 Spouse points, can my wife also submit her own EOI ?
> 
> ...


Yes.. She should get competent English IELTS - all band 6 or PTEA - 65+. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

kinnu369 said:


> Yes.. She should get competent English IELTS - all band 6 or PTEA - 65+.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Nope, competent English translates to 50 each in PTE-A or 5.5 in Ielts. Partner's skill also need to be assessed by the relevant authority. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## letsgotoaussie (Sep 27, 2017)

letsgotoaussie said:


> Hi I have a query. .. I received my ACS results last week in which they considered all my experience to be relevant from Aug 2009 to date...I had submitted statutory declarations for all my experiences...however in my current company I joined recently (October 2017) and I do not want the verification to be done there as I am sure they will not be willing to vouch for me and also I do not want them to get a hint that I am planning for a PR...so can I mark my most recent experience as not relevant in EOI and proceed...anyways I will still have 8 years of experience for 15 points based on the previous job that can be counted until August 2017............(pls keep in mind I received positive assessment for this job as well)
> 
> Just to give you context I had filed my EOI last week and received an invite....if it is possible to mark my current experience as non-relevant and proceed then I will withdraw my current EOI and file a new one...also can I file a new EOI immediately after withdrawing current one?...Please advise



experts pls help


----------



## am0gh (Mar 27, 2018)

Thanks kinnu and nabhilash!

That's it for now.. More questions to follow..


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

letsgotoaussie said:


> Hi I have a query. .. I received my ACS results last week in which they considered all my experience to be relevant from Aug 2009 to date...I had submitted statutory declarations for all my experiences...however in my current company I joined recently (October 2017) and I do not want the verification to be done there as I am sure they will not be willing to vouch for me and also I do not want them to get a hint that I am planning for a PR...so can I mark my most recent experience as not relevant in EOI and proceed...anyways I will still have 8 years of experience for 15 points based on the previous job that can be counted until August 2017............(pls keep in mind I received positive assessment for this job as well)
> 
> Just to give you context I had filed my EOI last week and received an invite....if it is possible to mark my current experience as non-relevant and proceed then I will withdraw my current EOI and file a new one...also can I file a new EOI immediately after withdrawing current one?...Please advise


In the current EOI you have filled your current employment as NON RELAVENT and you have received an invite.
So why do you want to file a new EOI


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

am0gh said:


> Great thread! Lots of information.
> 
> I know you mentioned: _"If I am claiming 5 Spouse points, can my wife also submit her own EOI ?
> 
> ...


PTE- each 50
IELTS- each 6


----------



## am0gh (Mar 27, 2018)

I am getting my documents together and I do not have pay slips for all 10 years, but I have my offer letters, tax returns and bank statements. How critical are the pay slips? Will bank statements work in leu of pay slips?


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

am0gh said:


> I am getting my documents together and I do not have pay slips for all 10 years, but I have my offer letters, tax returns and bank statements. How critical are the pay slips? Will bank statements work in leu of pay slips?


I’ve given a mixture of bank statements, with salary highlighted, P60 tax documents and payslips including those showing pay increase. Plus contracts and P45. Just give what you can, or maybe ask employer if they can re-issue any you desperately need?


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

Hi guys, 

I currently have 70 and 75 for 189, 190 respectively and I am planning to have another try on PTE to gain 79+. So my question is should I submit EOI right now with current point and update it later when I achieve 79 in PTE? Or wait until I actually get 79 ?

Thanks


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

hoandang said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I currently have 70 and 75 for 189, 190 respectively and I am planning to have another try on PTE to gain 79+. So my question is should I submit EOI right now with current point and update it later when I achieve 79 in PTE? Or wait until I actually get 79 ?
> 
> Thanks


Submit your EOI now with 70 points and when you have better score in PTE, you can update.
Why? In case if the cutoff point score goes down, an EOI with older DOE can be advantageous even if you fail to achive desired score in PTE.
Given the current scenario, chance for 70 pointers getting an invite is pretty slim, but you never know.


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

luvjd said:


> Can I submit EOI before I get my Assessment Letter or PTE/IELTS results ?
> 
> No. If you are thinking to submit EOI to have earlier DOE before getting your Assessment Letter or PTE/IELTS results, your visa might or most likely will be cancelled. Case Officer (CO), will check all details against the DOE and if he sees DOE earlier than date on Assessment Letter and/or date of PTE/IELTS results, then it will most likely be denied.


My interpretation from the quote is that once I submit the EOI, there is no option to alter it unless I submit another one. Please correct me if I am wrong?

By the way, have your visa been granted yet? It looks like you submitted your EOI on 04-NOV-2017 with superior English score so I assume they should process you very quickly.


----------



## letsgotoaussie (Sep 27, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> In the current EOI you have filled your current employment as NON RELAVENT and you have received an invite.
> So why do you want to file a new EOI


No I had filed it as relevant and now due to some reason dont want verification to happen at current job as joined 6 months back only.


Should I withdraw current EOI and file a new one marking the current job as non-relevant?
Should I file a new ACS with my current job marked as non-relevant?
Any other option?


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

hoandang said:


> My interpretation from the quote is that once I submit the EOI, there is no option to alter it unless I submit another one. Please correct me if I am wrong?
> 
> By the way, have your visa been granted yet? It looks like you submitted your EOI on 04-NOV-2017 with superior English score so I assume they should process you very quickly.


EOI can be updated as long as you don't receive the invite. Once you receive the invite, it is locked.So there is no problem if you submit the EOI now. Infact you should submit now as you have 70 points.
No I am still waiting. Though I received the invite in November, I lodged the visa in December.


----------



## TinaLe-2112 (May 8, 2018)

Hi all,

I am getting confused when doing the point count regarding "Australian study requirement". I studied 2 years of a bachelor degree in Australia - Registered Nurse, and have 15 points for "Qualification". Am I eligible to have 5 points under "Australian study requirement". I did the point check in some websites including Myimmitracker, they do not have this section, but DIBP website does. Please help me to clarify this! Thank you!


----------



## Ankitlohia (Sep 18, 2018)

Can anyone help me out what would be the first step for 189 visa? Should I go for skill assessment first or PTE first..? 

Also is there any helpful link/video to how to submit acs?


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Ankitlohia said:


> Can anyone help me out what would be the first step for 189 visa? Should I go for skill assessment first or PTE first..?
> 
> Also is there any helpful link/video to how to submit acs?


Start first with skills assessment, it takes more time to get the results. Follow the guidelines given by ACS blindly if applying for ICT occupations.


----------



## Ankitlohia (Sep 18, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> Start first with skills assessment, it takes more time to get the results. Follow the guidelines given by ACS blindly if applying for ICT occupations.



Thanks..!! I have few doubts in that:-
1. I may be eligible for 2-3 ANZSCO code while submittong online ACS migration form. So what should be the approach. I read somewhere that we can't change the code for now bt while submitting EOI we can change it?

2. Should I choose Priority Processing?

3. I am having 6 years of work exp.in IT sector as software quality analyst since 2012. I completed by Btech in 2011. So that gap of an year would create any issue in the process or in future. As I may be thinking to start with skill assessment first so that in this process my application will be in the pool (DOE) but next year in aug 2019 i will be having 7 yrs of exp so in that case i would get 5 more points after acs deduction but DOE could get expire after an year?? Is that so.. Can u guys correct me if I am doing right


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

1. You can file EoI for the job code after you get a positive assessment. Can change the job code in EoI only after another positive assessment.

2. Does ACS offer one? As far as I know, they don't unless your Visa is under process or something.

3. Gaps don't create any issue for ACS. EoI expire in two years.




Ankitlohia said:


> Thanks..!! I have few doubts in that:-
> 1. I may be eligible for 2-3 ANZSCO code while submittong online ACS migration form. So what should be the approach. I read somewhere that we can't change the code for now bt while submitting EOI we can change it?
> 
> 2. Should I choose Priority Processing?
> ...


----------



## Ankitlohia (Sep 18, 2018)

1. I have my degree in hindi and english language. So can I do translation in English from any online available tool or does it require any authorised translator in india..

2. What is the best way to notarises all scanned colored pdf. Can it be done with the agents outside courts?? 

3. Do we need to. Uplaod secondary school documents. I think only graduation or mastera certificates are required.

4. I cant find any seperate section to. Upload passport size photographs while submitted ACS. Anyone help me

5. LASTLY, in my relieving letters it is not. Mentioned about full time job ir working hours.. They have mentioned just date of joining, roles and responsibilities and date of relieving.. So should I. Upload only this or ask the employer to update the letter.? WHAT If they dont provide. Me?


----------



## uddhap (Nov 12, 2017)

Very informative. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Jacquers (Nov 28, 2018)

Hi,

At which stage do I need to do the payment for the Visa?

I understand that clicking on the 'Apply' button after having received an invite will create / take you to ImmiAccount to lodge the visa application. Do you have to pay at this stage or can you first gather all documents like police clearance and medicals? My concern is just that sometimes getting these can take a long time and if they aren't ready in time, or for some reason you fail the medicals you lose the money paid for the visa application. Is it possible to only pay once you have submitted all documents, passed the health checks, etc?

I've also read that it is possible to create an ImmiAccount before receiving an invite and going for the health checks beforehand, but some have had trouble with then getting a different HAP number when they do the actual visa application.

Thx


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Jacquers said:


> Hi,
> 
> At which stage do I need to do the payment for the Visa?
> 
> ...




Talking in relation to visa 189 application, it requires you to provide all the required documents or provide a justification as to why certain documents are not provided post which you need to pay for successful submission of application.

Primarily you have until 60 days from the point when you receive an invite to submit the application. It is sufficient duration to obtain PCC, MEDICALS etc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tharinduwije (Jan 14, 2019)

this post helped me so much! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Sun_Boy (Jan 31, 2019)

Most people are showing some info in their signature..?? what are those..?? 

EOI/DOE/Invited/Lodge/IED...??


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Sun_Boy said:


> Most people are showing some info in their signature..?? what are those..??
> 
> EOI/DOE/Invited/Lodge/IED...??


The first few posts (go to page 1) of this thread explain all the terms


----------



## Sun_Boy (Jan 31, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> The first few posts (go to page 1) of this thread explain all the terms


Found all except IED..So IED stand for waht..TIA..


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Sun_Boy said:


> Found all except IED..So IED stand for waht..TIA..


It's on the third post (they're super long I would zone out here and there too so no worries):

"I am expecting invite soon. Should I get my PCC and/or do Medical before invite or after ?

PCC and Medical is usually valid for a year. I don’t think you will need 1 year to get your grant and I hope you don’t. Some people says it’s better to do it later as it affects your IED – Initial Entry Date. But I like having all my documents ready before I receive invite so I can lodge my PR application the day I receive invite."

Your IED (for visas finalised when you're offshore) is determined by the expiry date of your PCC / Medicals - both which last for a year - and whichever is earlier.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sun_Boy said:


> Found all except IED..So IED stand for waht..TIA..


IED ... initial entry date
The date by which all applicants have to at least enter Australia once individually 

Cheers


----------



## akshaypuri05 (Dec 15, 2018)

*Need help in filling experience in EOI*

Hi Guys,

I have one confusion regarding the experience period to fill in 189 EOI. Please help me out if you have clarity on this.

So, the situation is this- I have experience from Aug/2008 to May/2012 (1st company, 3 years 10 month here) and May/2014 to Mar/2018 (2nd company, 3 years 11 months here). I had my ACS assessment done in Nov (filed application in Sep) but didn't include my current company (silly me :/) where i am working since Apr/2018. In the assessment ACS said that i could claim points after Sep/2010 (may be because that's how they calculated last 10 years and then deducted 2 years for suitability). But i cleared my PTE just now on 1st Feb/2019, so my doubt is how much experience to put to claim points. Few doubts

1- How should i calculate last 10 years? 
2- Going by simple logic should i ignore the experience from aug/2008 to Jan/2009 ? 
3- And if 2nd point is true, should i claim points now only from Feb/2011 (my 1st experience, after deducting 2 years) ignoring time period mentioned by ACS (they said i can claim points after Sep/2010)
4- Final question- so lets say 2nd and 3rd are correct, then also i have more than 5 years of experience to claim points (10 points) but as my current employment is not there will it affect my points, for eg. till i get an invite does system continue to remove 1 month of experience each month to keep last 10 years logic.

I am really confused here. Please guide what to do.
Or to be on safer side i should apply again for ACS assessment including my current work-ex as well?


----------



## SupNami (Oct 15, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Need one info, giving PTE-A before doing ACS assessment is fine?
We are planning to give PTE first and then based on whoever score more will become primary applicant.

So we are thinking of giving PTE first and then going for ACS assessment. Please share your thoughts.

Thanks,
Namit


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SupNami said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need one info, giving PTE-A before doing ACS assessment is fine?
> We are planning to give PTE first and then based on whoever score more will become primary applicant.
> ...


They are both independent of each other

You can do in any sequence 
In fact doing PTEA first is better as you will then have a good idea about your points table and then you can decide if it is worth spending more money or not in skills assessment 

Cheers


----------



## fuzzydunlop (Apr 28, 2019)

*189*

Hello everyone,

I'm from India, now living in Australia. I am planning to apply for 189 Visa for ANZSCO 263311 (Telecommunications Engineer) I have done my skills assessment and English exam. I will be getting 80 points on 10-July and will submit my EOI that day. Now as per the current trends, I might get ITA the latest by 11-Aug (maybe by 11-Jul?)

1: Indian PCC - via VFS Global
I am planning to apply for Indian PCC in advance, probably in a couple of days because I will have to submit my passport as well. Is it advisable to do this early? Will the CO raise any objections? (if I get my ITA on 11-Jul or 11-Aug) I have seen the expected timeframe on the website but how long does it take for Indian PCC (Mumbai) from anyone's personal experience?

2: Medicals - via Bupa MVS services
I will be planning to do medicals before 30-Jun. I want to know which exams generally are on a referral letter (should be done) for 189 Visa purpose?

3: Marriage - As I am married, do I need spouse names added in each other's passports?

Sorry if I have asked the same repetitive questions, but I am genuinely concerned about the visa application and want to do it myself.

Thanking in advance!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fuzzydunlop said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm from India, now living in Australia. I am planning to apply for 189 Visa for ANZSCO 263311 (Telecommunications Engineer) I have done my skills assessment and English exam. I will be getting 80 points on 10-July and will submit my EOI that day. Now as per the current trends, I might get ITA the latest by 11-Aug (maybe by 11-Jul?)
> 
> ...


1. If your case doesn’t need to be referred to india, then you can get it in 7-10 working days. If referred to india then may be 30-45 days
VFS has a long delay in appointments 
Most applicants get it done in advance, no problems 

2. You generate your hap id and go to the nearest bupa clinic 
They will know what is to be done. You have no say

3. Not compulsory 
But next time when you renew, get it added

Cheers


----------



## shahcareer16 (Sep 15, 2018)

*Dependant travel condition after visa approve*

Hi frineds,
Could you please advise "if dependant has to travel immidiately to australia whenever main applicant is travellling ?, or there any timeliness when or before how many days dependant has to travel"?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shahcareer16 said:


> Hi frineds,
> Could you please advise "if dependant has to travel immidiately to australia whenever main applicant is travellling ?, or there any timeliness when or before how many days dependant has to travel"?


I presume you are talking about PR

If that be so, the dependent can travel independently of you 
She can travel before, with or after you also. No restrictions whatsoever 
Just make sure that all pr holders complete the IED individually within the time given in the grant

Cheers


----------



## Sanga0431 (Aug 2, 2019)

Hi friends..what are the roles and responsibilities for occupation code 313112- Customer Support Officer.


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

Sanga0431 said:


> Hi friends..what are the roles and responsibilities for occupation code 313112- Customer Support Officer.


You can refer to your assessing authority website for this information. Alternatively a simple google search will lead you to the answer.


----------



## Manikarthi (Jan 25, 2020)

Hi Zaback! Thank you soo much and it is very useful for us.

But i have small question, Is there any possibility to get invite with 80 points For industrial Engineer (233511).

Thanks in advance.

Kind regards,
Mani


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Manikarthi said:


> Hi Zaback! Thank you soo much and it is very useful for us.
> 
> But i have small question, Is there any possibility to get invite with 80 points For industrial Engineer (233511).
> 
> ...


Check Iscah website for some rough idea

Cheers


----------



## SaravanLakkur (May 30, 2020)

*Saravan*

Hi, I am applying for Australian PR and I see my occupation under subclass 190, I have created an login in immiaccount. Now how to proceed further in filling up the skill assessment for and visa forms.

Please someone guide me on the steps to fill the form


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SaravanLakkur said:


> Hi, I am applying for Australian PR and I see my occupation under subclass 190, I have created an login in immiaccount. Now how to proceed further in filling up the skill assessment for and visa forms.
> 
> Please someone guide me on the steps to fill the form


If you are serious about migrating, then this is where you start

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html

However, points requirements for invites have gone through the roof, so assess your chances realistically before you start spending money on English tests and skilled assessment 

Cheers


----------



## SaravanLakkur (May 30, 2020)

How to apply for the skill assessment.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SaravanLakkur said:


> How to apply for the skill assessment.


Read the link I gave in the last post carefully
The entire process stage by stage is given in there 
If you still can’t understand the process, it’s best that you go through a Mara agent

Cheers


----------



## SaravanLakkur (May 30, 2020)

I have started filling assessment form. What is transcript means, is it mandatory to provide that document. How many document we should submit for the assessment.


----------



## pianan (Jan 23, 2020)

Hi All,

I am filing EOI. Whats the difference between below 2 questions?
1. Would the client be accompanied by their partner in a future application?
2. Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?

Wouldn't the answer for these be always 'Yes' if you have a family?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pianan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am filing EOI. Whats the difference between below 2 questions?
> 1. Would the client be accompanied by their partner in a future application?
> ...


1. If you have a spouse- write YES
2. Only children and spouse are considered family members so write accordingly 

Cheers


----------



## cheffmatics (Feb 17, 2021)

Hello Zaback,
i am new to expat forum 
Its my first time to apply so i need your help.
I am applying for 189 for Mech eng. technician (312512), i am yet to submit my EOI.
How do i know my point base on my data
Age=35
Education= Degree
Experience= 7 yrs
Sponsor= None
Do i need IETLS before submitting any EOI.

Best Regards
Sheriff


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

cheffmatics said:


> Hello Zaback,
> i am new to expat forum
> Its my first time to apply so i need your help.
> I am applying for 189 for Mech eng. technician (312512), i am yet to submit my EOI.
> ...


You can use this points calculator

Points calculator (homeaffairs.gov.au) 

and yes you need IELTS or PTE before submitting the EOI or else you wont get the points for the english exam.

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cheffmatics said:


> Hello Zaback,
> i am new to expat forum
> Its my first time to apply so i need your help.
> I am applying for 189 for Mech eng. technician (312512), i am yet to submit my EOI.
> ...


This is where you start 








ATTENTION - READ THIS FIRST! - Want to go to Australia...


Rather than have a page full of stickied threads, I will add links to useful threads here. :) These linked threads may help guide members to information that will help with understanding the application process for migration to Australia, what terminology and acronyms mean, stages of...




www.expatforum.com





Cheers


----------



## shubthakur224 (2 mo ago)

hi. i got NSW invitation but in skill assessment i got 5 points but still i am working in my same compny which is menationed in skill assessment so can i get automatic extra 5 point due to experince crossed more then five years.? please guide.


----------



## shubthakur224 (2 mo ago)

i got NSW pre invitation. i have one doubt. in my skill assessment i got 5 point which i have done before one year. i am woking still in same compny which was menationed in skill assessment. in EOI i claimed 10 point due to increasing of experince more than five years. my question is i will get 5 point extra due to experince or i need to do again skill assessment.? please guide.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

I think you need to do skills assessment again. If you were working in the same company then skills assessment should not take too much time.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shubthakur224 said:


> i got NSW pre invitation. i have one doubt. in my skill assessment i got 5 point which i have done before one year. i am woking still in same compny which was menationed in skill assessment. in EOI i claimed 10 point due to increasing of experince more than five years. my question is i will get 5 point extra due to experince or i need to do again skill assessment.? please guide.


If you are continuing in the same company, job, designation, location and RnR, then you need not do any skills assessment 
The risk is minimal 
Cheers


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

shubthakur224 said:


> i got NSW pre invitation. i have one doubt. in my skill assessment i got 5 point which i have done before one year. i am woking still in same compny which was menationed in skill assessment. in EOI i claimed 10 point due to increasing of experince more than five years. my question is i will get 5 point extra due to experince or i need to do again skill assessment.? please guide.


No, you don't need a new skill assessment


----------

